# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  شرح زيارة امين الله

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم* 
*ان الزيارة المباركة تحتوي من البداية علي مراتب يتدرج بها حسب مقامها في قبال نورانية اميرالمؤمنين عليه السلام لان الزيارة تنقسم الي ثلاثة اقسام القسم الاول منها في نورانية اميرالمؤمنين عليه السلام* 
*المرتبة الاولي :*
*كون اميرالمؤمنين عليه السلام:*
*(السلام عليك يا امين الله في ارضه)*
*هو الامين علي جميع الخلق من هوام الارض و سباعها وانعامها و اشجارها و كل ما يطلق عليه خلق الله فهو امينها .*
*كما ورد في الزيارة التي اعتبرها الشيخ الصدوق من اصح الزيارات للامام الحسين عليه السلام و هي الزيارة المطلقة الاولي* 
*(وبكم تنبت الارض اشجارها وبكم تخرج الارض ثمارها وبكم تنزل السماء قطرها ورزقها .... وبكم تسبح الارض التي تحمل ابدانكم وتستقر جلالها ن مراسيها ارادة الرب في مقادير اموره تهبط اليكم وتصدر من بيوتكم )*
*وفي روايات عنهم عليهم السلام تبين وبصورة واضحة انهم الائمة والامناء علي الخلق اجمعين*

*ٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ع يَقُولُ مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ وَ لَا مِنْ آدَمِيٍّ وَ لَا إِنْسِيٍّ وَ لَا جِنِّيٍّ وَ لَا مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَّا وَ نَحْنُ الْحُجَجُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ خَلْقاً إِلَّا وَ قَدْ عُرِضَ وَلَايَتُنَا عَلَيْهِ وَ احْتُجَّ بِنَا عَلَيْهِ فَمُؤْمِنٌ بِنَا وَ كَافِرٌ وَ جَاحِدٌ حَتَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ وَ الْجِبَالِ الْآيَةَ*


*عَنِ الْهَرَوِيِّ قَالَ كَانَ الرِّضَا ع يُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ بِلُغَاتِهِمْ وَ كَانَ وَ اللَّهِ أَفْصَحَ النَّاسِ وَ أَعْلَمَهُمْ بِكُلِّ لِسَانٍ وَ لُغَةٍ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ يَوْماً يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَعْجَبُ مِنْ مَعْرِفَتِكَ بِهَذِهِ اللُّغَاتِ عَلَى اخْتِلَافِهَا فَقَالَ يَا أَبَا الصَّلْتِ أَنَا حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ وَ مَا كَانَ لِيَتَّخِذَ حُجَّةً عَلَى قَوْمٍ وَ هُوَ لَا يَعْرِفُ لُغَاتِهِمْ أَ وَ مَا بَلَغَكَ قَوْلُ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ع أُوتِينَا فَصْلَ الْخِطَابِ فَهَلْ فَصْلُ الْخِطَابِ إِلَّا مَعْرِفَةُ اللُّغَاتِ*


*َ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الْمَاضِي عليه السلام قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَقُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ بِمَ يُعْرَفُ الْإِمَامُ فَقَالَ بِخِصَالٍ أَمَّا أَوَّلُهُنَّ فَشَيْ‏ءٌ تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ أَبِيهِ فِيهِ وَ عَرَّفَهُ النَّاسَ وَ نَصَبَهُ لَهُمْ عَلَماً حَتَّى يَكُونَ حُجَّةً عَلَيْهِمْ لِأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله*

*نَصَبَ عَلِيّاً وَ عَرَّفَهُ النَّاسَ وَ كَذَلِكَ الْأَئِمَّةُ يُعَرِّفُونَهُمُ النَّاسَ وَ يَنْصِبُونَهُمْ لَهُمْ حَتَّى يَعْرِفُوهُ وَ يُسْأَلُ فَيُجِيبُ وَ يُسْكَتُ عَنْهُ فَيَبْتَدِئُ وَ يُخْبِرُ النَّاسَ بِمَا فِي غَدٍ وَ يُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ بِكُلِّ لِسَانٍ فَقَالَ لِي يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ السَّاعَةَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ أُعْطِيكَ عَلَامَةً تَطْمَئِنُّ إِلَيْهَا فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا لَبِثْتُ أَنْ دَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ خُرَاسَانَ فَتَكَلَّمَ الْخُرَاسَانِيُّ بِالْعَرَبِيَّةِ فَأَجَابَهُ هُوَ بِالْفَارِسِيَّةِ فَقَالَ لَهُ الْخُرَاسَانِيُّ أَصْلَحَكَ اللَّهُ مَا مَنَعَنِي أَنْ أُكَلِّمَكَ بِكَلَامِي إِلَّا أَنِّي ظَنَنْتُ أَنَّكَ لَا تُحْسِنُ فَقَالَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ إِذَا كُنْتُ لَا أُحْسِنُ أُجِيبُكَ فَمَا فَضْلِي عَلَيْكَ ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ إِنَّ الْإِمَامَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ كَلَامُ أَحَدٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَ لَا طَيْرٍ وَ لَا بَهِيمَةٍ وَ لَا شَيْ‏ءٍ فِيهِ رُوحٌ بِهَذَا يُعْرَفُ الْإِمَامُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِيهِ هَذِهِ الْخِصَالُ فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بِإِمَام.*



*ٍ*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على الشبير النذير ابا القاسم محمد وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين

*السلام على* سيدي ومولاي *أمير المؤمنين* وسيد الوصيين أبي الحسنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين


سلمت يمناك اخي اويس

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## علوكه

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد_
_السلام عليك يا ابا الحسن والحسين_
_ويا امير المؤمنين_
_الله يعطيك العافيه اخي_ 
_اويس القرني_ 
_وشكرا لكـ_

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (2)



***وحجته على عباده السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين***



ومن كل ما سبق نعلم ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هو حجة الله على العباد مطلقا ؛ كما ان الله سبحانه قال :



وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ



فلن يقبل من اي انسان غير الاسلام ؛ كذلك فان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام هو الحجة على العباد وبدون ولايته لايقبل الله من العبد اعماله وهو في الاخرة من الخاسرين.



ولكن نقول :



السلام عليك يا امير ؛ امير على العباد كلهم ؟؟؟؟


؛لاحظ الزيارة امير المؤمنين ؛


فهو امين الله في ارضه والحجة على عباده لكن الامير للمؤمنين حيث رضوا به اماما واتخذوه اميرا ياتمرون باوامره وهو امير خاصتا للمؤمنين . 



لان المؤمن هو الذي يعرف ان له امير وعليه ان يكون مامور يعمل بكل ما يامره به اميره؛ ففي الزياره نقر له بذلك .
فبمقدار ما نترك امره بذلك المقدار لم نتخذه امير 
رحماك يارب 

ٍ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم* 
*****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*****

*اشهد انك جاهدت في الله حق جهاده*********

*ان الجهاد كما ورد في لسان العرب ومجمع البحرين للطريحي هو:* 

*جهد: الجَهْدُ و الجُهْدُ: الطاقة، تقول: اجْهَد جَهْدَك؛ و قيل: الجَهْد المشقة و الجُهْد الطاقة.* 


*ابن الكسيت: الجَهْد الغاية.* 


*قال الفراء: بلغت به الجَهْد أَي الغاية.* 


*و جَهَدَ الرجل في كذا أَي جدَّ فيه و بالغ.* 


*و الاجتهاد و التجاهد: بذل الوسع و المجهود.* 


*و جاهَدَ العدوَّ مُجاهَدة و جِهاداً: قاتله و جاهَد في سبيل الله.* 


*و الجهاد: المبالغة و استفراغ الوسع في الحرب أَو اللسان أَو ما أَطاق من شي‏ء.* 



*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 3 ص : 30* 

*جهد):*

*قوله تعالى: و جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده‏*

*أي في عبادة الله.* 

*قيل الجهاد بمعنى رتبة الإحسان.* 

*و هو أنك تعبد ربك كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك، و لذلك قال حق جهاده‏*

*أي جهادا حقا كما ينبغي بجذب النفس و خلوصها عن شوائب الرياء و السمعة مع الخشوع و الخضوع، و الجهاد مع النفس الأمارة و اللوامة في نصرة النفس العاقلة المطمئنة، و هو الجهاد الأكبر،* 

*و لذلك ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله أنه رجع عن بعض غزواته فقال::*

*رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد الأكبر*

*شرح الفقرة:*

*السلام عليك يا امير المؤمنين انا اشهد انك جاهدت في الله بانواع الجهاد وبكل معاني الجهاد لان عندنا الجهاد الاكبر وهو جهاد النفس وانت الذي قلت ريضت نفسي حتى اصبحت تهتش للقرص واي جهاد اكبر من هذا سيدى جاهدت والاصحاب اكثرهم يفرون من الموت وانت تصارعه اشهد انك سيدى كنت تخوض امواج الجهاد وتذهب فرحا مسرورا باعلاء كلمة الله تعالى وكنت تذهب طائعا لا تجد في نفسك حرجا مما قضى الله في الجهاد.*

*وجاهدت حين شاهدت ان حريمك تهتك وانت مامور بالصبر ليجرى الله قضائه وهو الغالب على امره .*

*وجاهدت الناكثين والقاسطين والمارقين ولم تهن ولم تنكل بل بقيت صابرا حتى رسخت معالم الدين في نفوس من كانوا اهلا للايمان لتبعث ايمانهم للعصور المقبله صبرت للعواقب لا للنتائج الانيه الزائفه*

*وجاهدت بكل نوع من انواع الجهاد نهاية ما يمكن لمجاهد ان يفعله بجهاده فبلغت بجهادك الغاية التي لم يصل اليها سواك ؛ ولم تطلب بذلك الا رضا الله تعالى*

*اللهم وفقنا لمعرفة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*

----------


## حسام الدين

*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك أخي الكريم
موضوع اكثر من رااااائع

تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم


****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه***



*-* - - - - - - - وعملت بكتابه- - - - - - - - - - -


وهنا اشهد لسيدي ومولاي وامامي؛ بانك عملت بكتاب الله تعالى كله لم تترك آيه لم تعمل بها ولو راجعنا التاريخ واسباب النزول لعرفنا قدر هذه العبارة الصغيرة والتي لها معاني جدا عظيمة بل هي لاعدائه ومناوئيه اعظم فضيحة.


من عمل بآية التصدق بالخاتم بالركوع فقبل الله صدقته وجعلها علامة الولايه على المؤمنين ؛ ومن تصدق باربع دراهم في الليل والنهار سرا وعلانيه فنزلت فيه آيه ؛ ومن قام بامتثال اوامر الله تعالى النازلة للجهاد فعمل بها راضيا مرضيا بنفس مطمئنة ؛ومن عمل بآية التصدق قبل الحديث مع النبي الاكرم عليه واله وسلام غيره ومن ومن ومن ومن ومن
فهذه شهادتاً مني بانك سيدي انت الذي عملت بالكتاب ولم يعمل به غيرك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 5*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه***
*قال صاحب البحار المجلسي:*
*بيان:*
*-**إنما كررنا تلك الزيارة لاختلاف ألفاظها و كونها من أصح الزيارات سندا و أعمها موردا –*
*-**واتبعت سُنن نبيه صلى الله عليه واله –*
*سيدي يا امير المؤمنين أنا اشهد بانك انت الذي أتبعت سنن النبي صلى الله عليه واله ولم يتبعها كاتباعك غيرك.*
*من سننه احترام ذوي القربا وحب الزهراء عليها السلام وولدين الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام جميعا.*
*من الذي عمل بهذه السنن بكمال وتمام العمل سوى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*
*اوصي النبي كل الامه واوصى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بسنن ليعمل بها هو وامته وان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام عمل بكلها عمل بالسنن التي وصى بها النبي امته وعمل بالسنن التي وصاه بها خاصه وعمل بالسنن التي اوصاه بها ويريد بها امته ايضا ؛فامير المؤمنين عليه السلام عمل بكلها جميعا ؛ واكثر الامة نيام غافلون عن هذه السنن سوى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*قال* *الفصل 5*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم*

*****من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه****
*صاحب البحار المجلسي:*
*بيان:*
*-* *إنما كررنا تلك الزيارة لاختلاف ألفاظها و كونها من أصح الزيارات سندا و أعمها موردا –*
*-* *واتبعت سُنن نبيه صلى الله عليه واله –*
*سيدي يا امير المؤمنين أنا اشهد بانك انت الذي أتبعت سنن النبي صلى الله عليه واله ولم يتبعها كاتباعك غيرك.*
*من سننه احترام ذوي القربا وحب الزهراء عليها السلام وولدين الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام جميعا.*
*من الذي عمل بهذه السنن بكمال وتمام العمل سوى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*
*اوصي النبي كل الامه واوصى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بسنن ليعمل بها هو وامته وان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام عمل بكلها عمل بالسنن التي وصى بها النبي امته وعمل بالسنن التي وصاه بها خاصه وعمل بالسنن التي اوصاه بها ويريد بها***** امته ايضا ؛فامير المؤمنين عليه السلام عمل بكلها جميعا ؛ واكثر الامة نيام غافلون عن هذه السنن سوى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام.*

*الفصل 6*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم*

**من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه**


*حتى دعاك الله الى جوارة*

كم يجب ان نتامل هذه الزيارة العجيبة في معانيها لان فيها الكنوز التي لايمكن حصرها وعدها؛
فان الانسان عندما يريد ان يشتري دارا؛ لابد ان يدقق قبل شراء الدار بالذي سيجاوره ؛ لانه كما قالوا: الجار ثم الدار ؛ ولذلك فان الانسان العاقل يسئل عن الجار قبل ان يبدء بشراء الدار ؛ولكن متى سمعنا ان الانسان يدعو الاخر لياتي لمجاورته ؛ كأن ابعث لشخص واقول له: تعال اسكن بمجاورتي ؛ طبيعي لابد ان يكون ذلك الانسان الذي دعوته لمجاورتي على درجة جداً عالية في موافقته لي من كل الجهات ؛ بحيث انا ادعوه ان ياتي ويجاورني ؛ ثم انا الذي دعوته لمجاورتي لابد ان اكون من القدرة العالية جدا بحيث ادعوه ؛ لاني لما ادعوه لابد ان اهيئ له المكان ولي القدرة
الكاملة على ارضائه.
فاني هنا اقول واقرّ بان الله سبحانه هو الذي دعى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لمجاورته؛ اذن كم كان رضا الله تعالى له بحيث هو المدعو للمجاورة ؛ ثم كم يجب ان يتحلى بصفات ربانية بحيث يمكنه مجاورة المطلق تعالى؛ ولذلك قال عليه السلام:

*الكافي 1 143 باب النوادر ..... ص : 143*
*مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:*
*وَ لِلَّهِ الْأَسْماءُ الْحُسْنى‏ فَادْعُوهُ بِها*
*قَالَ:*
*نَحْنُ وَ اللَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى الَّتِي لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْعِبَادِ عَمَلا إِلا بِمَعْرِفَتِنَا.*
*وهذا هو الحق الذي لانزاع فيه لانه ان لم يكونوا كذلك فكيف لهم بمجاورة الله تعالى ؛ وهنا فان الداعي للمجاورة هو الرب العزيز الحكيم.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 6
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم


*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*
فقبضك اليه باختياره

قبض: القبض بجمع الكف على الشي‏ء. 

و القبض: ما جمع من الغنائم فألقي في قبضه أي مجتمعة. 

قُبِضَ المريضُ إِذا توُفِّيَ و إِذا أَشرف على الموت. 
و في الحديث: فأَرْسَلَتْ إِليه أَن ابناً لي قُبِضَ؛ أَرادت أَنه في حال القَبْضِ و مُعالجة النَّزْع. 

(قبض) قوله تعالى: فقبضت قبضة من أثر الرسول [20/96] أي أخذت مل‏ء كف من تراب موطى‏ء فرس الرسول - يعني جبرئيل. 
قوله: يقبضون أيديهم [9/67] أي يمسكونها عن الصدقة و الخير. 

قوله: و الأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة [39/67] أي في ملكه، مثل قولهم قد صار الشي‏ء في قبضتك أي في ملكك. 
و قبضت الشي‏ء قبضا: أخذته. 
هذه المعاني من مراجعة ثلاث كتب لغوية مهمة وهم كتاب العين ؛ ولسان العرب ؛ومجمع البحرين.
سالت كم محقق معروف ومؤلف ومترجم في معنى هذه العبارة المباركة للزيارة وشرحوا لي كل بحسب ما يفهمه من العبارة ؛ ولكني لم اقتنع بما قالوه ؛ ولما راجعت الروايات لم اجد شيئا استطيع ان استكشف منه معنى العبارة وعسى ان احصل لها معنى بالمستقبل فاعيد الشرح كله كطبعه اخرى وارد فيها ما حصلت من الروايات في شرحها ان شاء الله تعالى والله المستعان ولكن لما راجعت كتب اللغة في معنى فقبضك تبادر في ذهني هذا المعنى الذي سانقله لكم:
لو تصورنا ملكاً ؛ جاء بمجموعة جنود ليصطادوا السمك له ؛ وكان هو جالسا من بعيد يراقب اعمالهم ويراقب السمك الذي في الماء ؛ وفجئتا جائت سمكة جميلة وهي اجمل ما في النهر ؛
فيقفز الملك بنفسه ليقبض على هذه السمكة التي فيها الخصوصية التي لم توجد في اي سمكة اخرى ؛ اذن كل الجنود ان قبضوا على السمك بامر الملك كأن الملك هو الذي يقبض عليها لانه بامره ؛ وان كان الجنود هم الذين يقبضون على السمك ولكنه لهذه السمكة ؛ صاحبة الخصوصية المنفردة تكفل بقبضها بنفسه ولم يشرك احد بقبضه عليها.
اذن ان الله بامره تقبض الارواح كلها ؛ ولكن للخصوصية الموجودة في امير المؤمنين عليه وهوالذي قال روحي فداه ما لله آية اكبر مني وهو نفس الرسول صلى الله عليه واله بنص القرآن الكريم فان الله اختار قبض روحه بنفسه . ونحن نقول في الزيارة فقبضك اليه باختياره .
والله اعلم واني ساعيد الشرح ان شاء الله مرات ؛ان انتهيت منها ؛وفي كل مرة اضيف ما رزقني الله من الرويات في شرحها

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 7
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*

والزم اعدائك الحجة
ان الحجة لزمة الاعداء فلا مفر لهم منها وقال في لسان العرب عن معنى كلمة الحجة :
و الحُجَّةُ
: الدليل و البرهان. 
و الحُجَّة
: البُرْهان؛ و قيل: الحُجَّة ما دُوفِعَ به الخصم؛ و قال الأَزهري: الحُجَّة الوجه الذي يكون به الظَّفَرُ عند الخصومة. 
اذن فامير المؤمنين عليه السلام كانت له حجج واضحة جدا بحيث لزمت الاعداء ولا يستطيع اي خصم من اعدائه يقول اني ما كنت اعلم باحقيته والاّ لما لزمته الحجة .
منذ اول يوم من ايام البعثة النبوية المباركة نصّب رسول الله صل الله عليه واله امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام خليفتا ووصيا لانه لايمكن ان يكون نبّوه بدون وصي وخليفة:
والان انقل لكم عن الارشاد للشيخ المفيد رحمة الله عليه :


و ذلك في حديث الدار الذي أجمع على صحته نقاد الآثار


حين جمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله بني عبد المطلب في دار أبي طالب و هم أربعون رجلا يومئذ يزيدون رجلا أو ينقصون رجلا فيما ذكره الرواة و أمر أن يصنع لهم فخذ شاة مع مد من البر و يعد لهم صاع من اللبن و قد كان الرجل منهم معروفا بأكل الجذعة في مقام واحد و يشرب الفرق من الشراب في ذلك المقام و أراد ع بإعداد قليل الطعام و الشراب لجماعتهم إظهار الآية لهم في شبعهم و ريهم مما كان لا يشبع الواحد منهم و لا يرويه ثم أمر بتقديمه لهم فأكلت الجماعة كلها من ذلك اليسير حتى تملئوا منه و لم يبن ما أكلوه منه و شربوه فيه فبهرهم بذلك و بين لهم آية نبوته و علامة صدقه ببرهان الله تعالى فيه ثم قال لهم بعد أن شبعوا من الطعام و رووا من الشراب يا بني عبد المطلب إن الله بعثني إلى الخلق كافة و بعثني إليكم خاصة فقال عز و جل :وَ أَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ :
و أنا أدعوكم إلى كلمتين خفيفتين على اللسان ثقيلتين في الميزان تملكون بهما العرب و العجم و

تنقاد لكم بهما الأمم و تدخلون بهما الجنة و تنجون بهما من النار شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله و أني رسول الله فمن يجبني إلى هذا الأمر و يؤازرني عليه و على القيام به يكن أخي و وصيي و وزيري و وارثي و خليفتي من بعدي فلم يجب أحد منهم فقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام فقمت بين يديه من بينهم و أنا إذ ذاك أصغرهم سنا و أحمشهم ساقا و أرمصهم عينا فقلت :
أنا يا رسول الله أؤازرك على هذا الأمر.
فقال:
اجلس.
ثم أعاد القول على القوم ثانية فأصمتوا و قمت فقلت مثل مقالتي الأولى فقال:
اجلس.
ثم أعاد على القوم مقالته ثالثة فلم ينطق أحد منهم بحرف فقلت:
أنا أؤازرك يا رسول الله على هذا الأمر فقال :
اجلس فأنت أخي و وصيي و وزيري و وارثي و خليفتي من بعدي فنهض القوم و هم يقولون لأبي طالب يا أبا طالب ليهنك اليوم إن دخلت في دين ابن أخيك فقد جعل ابنك أميرا عليك
ومن هذه الرواية نفهم ان الامامة بدئت مع النبوه ؛ وبقي النبي صلى الله عليه واله من اول يوم كما قرئتم الرواية في تفسير الاية المباركة والى اخر لحظات الاحتظار يلزم المسلمين الحجة في امامة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وخلافته من بعده لوانه لا سواه وصيه لكن القوم ارتدوا وعندوا:
*وَ ما مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَ فَإِنْ ماتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلى‏ أَعْقابِكُمْ وَ مَنْ يَنْقَلِبْ عَلى‏ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئاً وَ سَيَجْزِي اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرين‏*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 9 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم
*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*


مع مالك من الحجج البالغة على جميع خلقه
استفدت من الفقرة المباركة لهذه الزيارة ان للامام عليه السلام سوى تلك الجج التي لزمت العباد جميعا ؛حججا تبلغ كل يوم للعباد وتصل اليهم ؛لاني لما اقول ابلغت زيدا والزمته الحجة ماذا اعني ؟
انما اعني اني تكلمت مع زيد مباشرتا وابلغته ؛ وكان ابلاغي بشكل بحيث هو سمعه ووعاه واصبح ملزما للحجة عليه لاني ان لم ابلغه ؛ اذن لم الزمه الحجة ؛وان ابلغته ولكن لم افهمه لم يكن لي عليه حجة ايضا ؛فلابد ان ابلغه واسمعه وافهمه الحجة حتى يصدق اني الزمته حجتي.
و عبارة جميع الخلقه التي في الزيارة يعني : كل الخلائق ؛ اما نحن فله الحمد سمعناها من ائمتنا وعلمائنا الناقلون عنهم عليهم السلام ؛ واما غير المسلمين فهم ايضا من الخلق فكيف لزمتهم الحجة ؟؟
تعال معي قارئي العزيز لنقرء معاً نورانية امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛لان هذه الفقرة لا يمكن فهمها الا بالنورانية وسانقل لكم بعض الخطبة ؛ المقدار الذي استشهد به ولا تفوتكم مراجعتها وموجودة في البحار ومشارق انوار اليقين وصحيفة الابرار وايضا ممكن اخراجها من الجوجل: 
َسالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ الْغِفَارِيُّ سَلْمَانَ الْفَارِسِيَّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا:
يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مَا مَعْرِفَةُ الْإِمَامِ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ؟؟
قَالَ :
يَا جُنْدَبُ فَامْضِ بِنَا حَتَّى نَسْأَلَهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ.
قَالَ 
فَأَتَيْنَاهُ فَلَمْ نَجِدْهُ .
قَالَ :
فَانْتَظَرْنَاهُ حَتَّى جَاءَ .
قَالَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ :
مَا جَاءَ بِكُمَا ؟؟
قَالَا :
جِئْنَاكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ مَعْرِفَتِكَ بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ ؟
قَالَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ :
مَرْحَباً بِكُمَا مِنْ وَلِيَّيْنِ مُتَعَاهِدَيْنِ لِدِينِهِ لَسْتُمَا بِمُقَصِّرَيْنِ لَعَمْرِي إِنَّ ذَلِكَ الْوَاجِبُ [وَاجِبٌ‏] عَلَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَ مُؤْمِنَةٍ !
ثُمَّ قَالَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْه :
ِ يَا سَلْمَانُ وَ يَا جُنْدَبُ .
قَالَا لَبَّيْكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
قَالَ عليه السلام:
إِنَّهُ لَا يَسْتَكْمِلُ أَحَدٌ الْإِيمَانَ حَتَّى يَعْرِفَنِي كُنْهَ مَعْرِفَتِي بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ فَإِذَا عَرَفَنِي بِهَذِهِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ فَقَدِ امْتَحَنَ اللَّهُ قَلْبَهُ لِلْإِيمَانِ وَ شَرَحَ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَ صَارَ عَارِفاً مُسْتَبْصِراً وَ مَنْ قَصَّرَ عَنْ مَعْرِفَةِ ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ شَاكٌّ وَ مُرْتَابٌ .
يَا سَلْمَانُ وَ يَا جُنْدَبُ قَالَا لَبَّيْكَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَ عليه السلام:
مَعْرِفَتِي بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ مَعْرِفَةُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَ‏ ........


ُ قُلْتُ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَنِ الْمُؤْمِنُ وَ مَا نِهَايَتُهُ وَ مَا حَدُّهُ حَتَّى أَعْرِفَهُ ؟؟
قَالَ عليه السلام:
يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قُلْتُ لَبَّيْكَ يَا أَخَا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ قَالَ :
الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُمْتَحَنُ هُوَ الَّذِي لَا يُرَدُّ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا إِلَيْهِ شَيْ‏ءٌ إِلَّا شُرِحَ صَدْرُهُ لِقَبُولِهِ وَ لَمْ يَشُكَّ وَ لَمْ يَرْتَبْ ............

ِ وَ أَنَا الْمُنَادِي مِنْ مَكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ قَدْ سَمِعَهُ الثَّقَلَانِ الْجِنُّ وَ الْإِنْسُ وَ فَهِمَهُ قَوْمٌ‏


إِنِّي لَأَسْمَعُ [لَأُسْمِعُ‏] كُلَّ قَوْمٍ الْجَبَّارِينَ وَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِلُغَاتِهِمْ.....
وفي نسخة :
إِنِّي لَأَسْمَعُ [لَأُسْمِعُ‏] كُلَّ يوم الْجَبَّارِينَ وَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِلُغَاتِهِمْ.....

ِ يَا سَلْمَانُ وَ يَا جُنْدَبُ فَهَذَا مَعْرِفَتِي بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ فَتَمَسَّكْ بِهَا رَاشِداً فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَبْلُغُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ شِيعَتِنَا حَدَّ الِاسْتِبْصَارِ حَتَّى يَعْرِفَنِي بِالنُّورَانِيَّةِ فَإِذَا عَرَفَنِي بِهَا كَانَ مُسْتَبْصِراً بَالِغاً كَامِلًا قَدْ خَاضَ بَحْراً مِنَ الْعِلْمِ وَ ارْتَقَى دَرَجَةً مِنَ الْفَضْلِ وَ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى سِرٍّ مِنْ سِرِّ اللَّهِ وَ مَكْنُونِ خَزَائِنِهِ.
اما كيف يُسمعهم الان وباي صورة يظهر لهم عليه السلام وكيف يكلمهم فانهم بينوا ذلك....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 10 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*
سانقل لكم بعض الروايات التي تبيّن ان الائمة عليهم السلام كانوا في زمانهم ؛ يبلغون الحجة الى كل المخالفين؛ وبلغاتهم ويبلغوا الطواغيت ؛ وان كان نحن نسلم لهم بهذه الفقرة من الزيارة وفي كل شئن من شؤنهم ؛ لان هذه الزيارة متفق على صحتها وصدورها منهم عليهم السلام ؛ ولكن اذا ورد عنهم عليهم السلام شيئا يوضح لنا حقيقة ما قالوا فلماذا لا نستفيد من الفرصة لفهم ما نوّروا لنا ؛ فتعال قارئي العزيز معي لنقرء معا هذه الروايات الجميلة وعسى ان انقل لكم في الطبعه الثانية الاكثر ان شاء الله تعالى : 




بحارالأنوار 48 


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ قَالَ:

كَانَ يَتَقَدَّمُ الرَّشِيدُ إِلَى خَدَمِهِ إِذَا خَرَجَ مُوسَى بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ فَكَانُوا يَهُمُّونَ بِهِ فَيَتَدَاخَلُهُمْ مِنَ الْهَيْبَةِ وَ الزَّمَعِ فَلَمَّا طَالَ ذَلِكَ أَمَرَ بِتِمْثَالٍ مِنْ خَشَبٍ وَ جَعَلَ لَهُ وَجْهاً مِثْلَ وَجْهِ مُوسَى بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ وَ كَانُوا إِذَا سَكِرُوا أَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَذْبَحُوهَا بِالسَّكَاكِينِ وَ كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ أَبَداً فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي بَعْضِ الْأَيَّامِ جَمَعَهُمْ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ وَ هُمْ سُكَارَى وَ أَخْرَجَ سَيِّدِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَلَمَّا بَصُرُوا بِهِ هَمُّوا بِهِ عَلَى رَسْمِ الصُّورَةِ فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ مِنْهُمْ مَا يُرِيدُونَ كَلَّمَهُمْ بِالْخَزَرِيَّةِ وَ التُّرْكِيَّةِ فَرَمَوْا مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمُ السَّكَاكِينَ وَ وَثَبُوا إِلَى قَدَمَيْهِ فَقَبَّلُوهُمَا وَ تَضَرَّعُوا إِلَيْهِ وَ تَبِعُوهُ إِلَى أَنْ شَيَّعُوهُ إِلَى الْمَنْزِلِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَنْزِلُ فِيهِ .فَسَأَلَهُمُ التَّرْجُمَانُ عَنْ حَالِهِمْ فَقَالُوا:
إِنَّ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ يَصِيرُ إِلَيْنَا فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ فَيَقْضِي أَحْكَامَنَا وَ يُرْضِي بَعْضاً مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَ نَسْتَسْقِي بِهِ إِذَا قُحِطَ بَلَدُنَا وَ إِذَا نَزَلَتْ بِنَا نَازِلَةٌ فَزِعْنَا إِلَيْهِ فَعَاهَدَهُمْ أَنَّهُ لَا يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِذَلِكَ فَرَجَعُوا.
انظر يا اخي رحمك الله وفتح مسامع قلبك ؛ كيف ان الامام كان يصل الى هؤلاء والناس في ذلك الزمان غافلون عما يعمله الامام عليه السلام ؛ وكيف كان يذهب الى بلادهم وقبائلهم ؛ فكذلك اليوم وكل يوم هم يبلغون الحق بلسان من يبلغوه ونجن غافلون عن شانهم.
اما الرواية الجميلة الثانية:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 11

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*
وهذه الرواية الثانية التي تبين ان الامام يُوصل الحجة ويبلغها بحيث نقرّ نحن امامه عليه السلام في زيارة امين الله؛ بان لك مع الحجج البالغة ؛ حجج انت توصلها وتبلغها ؛ و بالشكل الذي انت اعلم به منا ؛ تعالوا لنقرء الرواية الثانية :


بحارالأنوار 48 
حَجَّ هَارُونُ الرَّشِيدُ وَ ابْتَدَأَ بِالطَّوَافِ وَ مُنِعَتِ الْعَامَّةُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لِيَنْفَرِدَ وَحْدَهُ فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ فِي ذَلِكَ إِذِ ابْتَدَرَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ الْبَيْتَ وَ جَعَلَ يَطُوفُ مَعَهُ فَقَالَ الْحَاجِبُ تَنَحَّ يَا هَذَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْخَلِيفَةِ فَانْتَهَرَهُمُ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ وَ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَاوَى بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ فَقَالَ:
سَواءً الْعاكِفُ فِيهِ وَ الْبادِ فَأَمَرَ الْحَاجِبَ بِالْكَفِّ عَنْهُ فَكُلَّمَا طَافَ الرَّشِيدُ طَافَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ أَمَامَهُ فَنَهَضَ إِلَى الْحَجَرِ الْأَسْوَدِ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ فَسَبَقَهُ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ إِلَيْهِ وَ الْتَثَمَهُ ثُمَّ صَارَ الرَّشِيدُ إِلَى الْمَقَامِ لِيُصَلِّيَ فِيهِ فَصَلَّى الْأَعْرَابِيُّ أَمَامَهُ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ هَارُونُ مِنْ صَلَاتِهِ اسْتَدْعَى الْأَعْرَابِيَّ فَقَالَ الْحُجَّابُ :
أَجِبْ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
فَقَال :
َ مَا لِي إِلَيْهِ حَاجَةٌ فَأَقُومَ إِلَيْهِ بَلْ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْحَاجَةُ لَهُ فَهُوَ بِالْقِيَامِ إِلَيَّ أَوْلَى قَالَ صَدَقَ فَمَشَى إِلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامَ فَقَالَ هَارُونُ:
اجْلِسْ يَا أَعْرَابِيُّ ؟
فَقَالَ :
مَا الْمَوْضِعُ لِي فَتَسْتَأْذِنَنِي فِيهِ بِالْجُلُوسِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ بَيْتُ اللَّهِ نَصَبَهُ لِعِبَادِهِ فَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ تَجْلِسَ فَاجْلِسْ وَ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ تَنْصَرِفَ فَانْصَرِفْ فَجَلَسَ هَارُونُ وَ قَالَ:
وَيْحَكَ يَا أَعْرَابِيُّ مِثْلُكَ مَنْ يُزَاحِمُ الْمُلُوكَ !
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ وَ فِيَّ مُسْتَمَعٌ قَالَ فَإِنِّي سَائِلُكَ فَإِنْ عَجَزْتَ آذَيْتُكَ قَالَ :
سُؤَالُكَ هَذَا سُؤَالُ مُتَعَلِّمٍ أَوْ سُؤَالُ مُتَعَنِّتٍ؟
قَالَ:
بَلْ سُؤَالُ مُتَعَلِّمٍ.
قَالَ :
اجْلِسْ مَكَانَ السَّائِلِ مِنَ الْمَسْئُولِ وَ سَلْ وَ أَنْتَ مَسْئُولٌ فَقَالَ هَارُونُ:
أَخْبِرْنِي مَا فَرْضُكَ ؟
قَالَ:
إِنَّ الْفَرْضَ رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَ خَمْسَةٌ وَ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَ أَرْبَعٌ وَ ثَلَاثُونَ وَ أَرْبَعٌ وَ تِسْعُونَ وَ مِائَةٌ وَ ثَلَاثُونَ وَ خَمْسُونَ عَلَى سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَاحِدٌ وَ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ وَاحِدٌ وَ مِنْ مِائَتَيْنِ خَمْسٌ وَ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ كُلِّهِ وَاحِدٌ وَ وَاحِدٌ بِوَاحِد.
ٍ قَالَ فَضَحِكَ الرَّشِيدُ وَ قَالَ:
وَيْحَكَ أَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ فَرْضِكَ وَ أَنْتَ تَعُدُّ عَلَيَّ الْحِسَابَ!؟
قَالَ:
أَ مَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الدِّينِ كُلَّهُ حِسَابٌ وَ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الدِّينُ حِسَاباً لَمَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ لِلْخَلَائِقِ حِسَاباً ثُمَّ قَرَأَ وَ إِنْ كانَ مِثْقالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنا بِها وَ كَفى‏ بِنا حاسِبِينَ قَالَ:
فَبَيِّنْ لِي مَا قُلْتَ وَ إِلَّا أَمَرْتُ بِقَتْلِكَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَ الْمَرْوَةِ فَقَالَ الْحَاجِبُ تَهَبُهُ لِلَّهِ وَ لِهَذَا الْمَقَامِ قَالَ فَضَحِكَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ فَقَالَ الرَّشِيدُ:
مِمَّا ضَحِكْتَ يَا أَعْرَابِيُّ؟
قَالَ:
تَعَجُّباً مِنْكُمَا إِذْ لَا أَدْرِي مَنِ الْأَجْهَلُ مِنْكُمَا الَّذِي يَسْتَوْهِبُ أَجَلًا قَدْ حَضَرَ أَوِ الَّذِي اسْتَعْجَلَ أَجَلًا لَمْ يَحْضُرْ؟
فَقَالَ الرَّشِيدُ:
فَسِّرْ مَا قُلْتَ قَالَ:
أَمَّا قَوْلِي الْفَرْضُ وَاحِدٌ فَدِينُ الْإِسْلَامِ كُلُّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَ عَلَيْهِ خَمْسُ صَلَوَاتٍ وَ هِيَ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ رَكْعَةً وَ أَرْبَعٌ وَ ثَلَاثُونَ سَجْدَةً وَ أَرْبَعٌ وَ تِسْعُونَ تَكْبِيرَةً وَ مِائَةٌ وَ ثَلَاثٌ وَ خَمْسُونَ تَسْبِيحَةً وَ أَمَّا قَوْلِي مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَاحِدٌ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ شَهْراً وَ أَمَّا قَوْلِي مِنَ الْأَرْبَعِينَ وَاحِدٌ فَمَنْ مَلَكَ أَرْبَعِينَ دِينَاراً أَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ دِينَاراً وَ أَمَّا قَوْلِي مِنْ مِائَتَيْنِ خَمْسَةٌ فَمَنْ مَلَكَ مِائَتَيْ دِرْهَمٍ أَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ خَمْسَةَ دَرَاهِمَ وَ أَمَّا قَوْلِي فَمِنَ الدَّهْرِ كُلِّهِ وَاحِدٌ فَحَجَّةُ الْإِسْلَامِ وَ أَمَّا قَوْلِي وَاحِدٌ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ فَمَنْ أَهْرَقَ دَماً مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَجَبَ إِهْرَاقُ دَمِهِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى:
النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ فَقَالَ الرَّشِيدُ:
لِلَّهِ دَرُّكَ وَ أَعْطَاهُ بَدْرَةً فَقَالَ:
فَبِمَ اسْتَوْجَبْتُ مِنْكَ هَذِهِ الْبَدْرَةَ يَا هَارُونُ بِالْكَلَامِ أَوْ بِالْمَسْأَلَةِ؟
قَالَ:
بِالْكَلَامِ.
قَالَ:
فَإِنِّي سَائِلُكَ عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ فَإِنْ أَتَيْتَ بِهَا كَانَتِ الْبَدْرَةُ لَكَ تَصَدَّقْ بِهَا فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ الشَّرِيفِ وَ إِنْ لَمْ تُجِبْنِي عَنْهَا أَضَفْتَ إِلَى الْبَدْرَةِ بَدْرَةً أُخْرَى لِأَتَصَدَّقَ بِهَا عَلَى فُقَرَاءِ الْحَيِّ مِنْ قَوْمِي فَأَمَرَ بِإِيرَادِ أُخْرَى وَ قَالَ:
سَلْ عَمَّا بَدَا لَكَ .
فَقَالَ:
أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ الْخُنْفَسَاءِ تَزُقُّ أَمْ تُرْضِعُ وَلَدَهَا فَحَرِدَ هَارُونُ وَ قَالَ:
وَيْحَكَ يَا أَعْرَابِيُّ مِثْلِي مَنْ يُسْأَلُ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ؟!
فَقَالَ:
سَمِعْتُ مِمَّنْ سَمِعَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَقُولُ:
مَنْ وَلِيَ أَقْوَاماً وُهِبَ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَقْلِ كَعُقُولِهِمْ وَ أَنْتَ إِمَامُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ يَجِبُ أَنْ لَا تُسْأَلَ عَنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ مِنْ أَمْرِ دِينِكَ وَ مِنَ الْفَرَائِضِ إِلَّا أَجَبْتَ عَنْهَا فَهَلْ عِنْدَكَ لَهُ الْجَوَابُ؟
قَالَ هَارُونُ :
رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ لَا فَبَيِّنْ لِي مَا قُلْتَهُ وَ خُذِ الْبَدْرَتَيْنِ فَقَالَ:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَمَّا خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ خَلَقَ دَبَّابَاتِ الْأَرْضِ الذي [زائد] مِنْ غَيْرِ فَرْثٍ وَ لَا دَمٍ خَلَقَهَا مِنَ التُّرَابِ وَ جَعَلَ رِزْقَهَا وَ عَيْشَهَا مِنْهُ فَإِذَا فَارَقَ الْجَنِينُ أُمَّهُ لَمْ تَزُقَّهُ وَ لَمْ تُرْضِعْهُ وَ كَانَ عَيْشُهَا مِنَ التُّرَابِ.
فَقَالَ هَارُونُ:
وَ اللَّهِ مَا ابْتُلِيَ أَحَدٌ بِمِثْلِ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةِ وَ أَخَذَ الْأَعْرَابِيُّ الْبَدْرَتَيْنِ وَ خَرَجَ فَتَبِعَهُ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ وَ سَأَلَهُ عَنِ اسْمِهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ مُوسَى بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام فَأُخْبِرَ هَارُونُ بِذَلِكَ فَقَالَ:
وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ الْوَرَقَةُ مِنْ تِلْكَ الشَّجَرَةِ.!

نعم قارئي العزيز هل سمعت ؟ 
كيف ابلغ امامنا عليه السلام الحجة لهذا الجبار وهولا يعرفه ! وكذلك هو في كل يوم وكل زمان .
واما الرواية الثالثه ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل12
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم
*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*
من هذه الرواية التي سانقلها وهي الرواية الثالثة يتبين انهم موجودون في كل مكان وان كنا غافلون عنهم وهم روح واحدة لذلك نزور بهذه الزيارة جميعهم صلوات الله عليهم .
بحارالأنوار 48 
ُ دَعَا الرَّشِيدُ رَجُلًا يُقَالُ لَهُ عَلِيُّ بْنُ صَالِحٍ الطَّالَقَانِيُّ وَ قَالَ لَهُ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ إِنَّ السَّحَابَ حَمَلَتْكَ مِنْ بَلَدِ الصِّينِ إِلَى طَالَقَانَ فَقَالَ:
نَعَمْ قَالَ:
فَحَدِّثْنَا كَيْفَ كَانَ.
قَالَ:
كَسَرَ مَرْكَبِي فِي لُجَجِ الْبَحْرِ فَبَقِيتُ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ عَلَى لَوْحٍ تَضْرِبُنِي الْأَمْوَاجُ فَأَلْقَتْنِي الْأَمْوَاجُ إِلَى الْبَرِّ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِأَنْهَارٍ وَ أَشْجَارٍ فَنِمْتُ تَحْتَ ظِلِّ شَجَرَةٍ فَبَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ إِذْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً هَائِلًا فَانْتَبَهْتُ فَزِعاً مَذْعُوراً فَإِذَا أَنَا بِدَابَّتَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ عَلَى هَيْئَةِ الْفَرَسِ لَا أُحْسِنُ أَنْ أَصِفَهُمَا فَلَمَّا بَصُرَا بِي دَخَلَتَا فِي الْبَحْرِ فَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا كَذَلِكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتُ طَائِراً عَظِيمَ الْخَلْقِ فَوَقَعَ قَرِيباً مِنِّي بِقُرْبِ كَهْفٍ فِي جَبَلٍ فَقُمْتُ مُسْتَتِراً فِي الشَّجَرِ حَتَّى دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ لِأَتَأَمَّلَهُ فَلَمَّا رَآنِي طَارَ وَ جَعَلْتُ أَقْفُو أَثَرَهُ فَلَمَّا قُمْتُ بِقُرْبِ الْكَهْفِ سَمِعْتُ تَسْبِيحاً وَ تَهْلِيلًا وَ تَكْبِيراً وَ تِلَاوَةَ قُرْآنٍ وَ دَنَوْتُ مِنَ الْكَهْفِ فَنَادَانِي مُنَادٍ مِنَ الْكَهْفِ ادْخُلْ يَا عَلِيَّ بْنَ صَالِحٍ الطَّالَقَانِيَّ رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ فَدَخَلْتُ وَ سَلَّمْتُ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ فَخْمٌ ضَخْمٌ غَلِيظُ الْكَرَادِيسِ عَظِيمُ الْجُثَّةِ أَنْزَعُ أَعْيَنُ فَرَدَّ عَلَيَّ السَّلَامَ وَ قَالَ :
يَا عَلِيَّ بْنَ صَالِحٍ الطَّالَقَانِيَّ أَنْتَ مِنْ مَعْدِنِ الْكُنُوزِ لَقَدْ أَقَمْتَ مُمْتَحَناً بِالْجُوعِ وَ الْعَطَشِ وَ الْخَوْفِ لَوْ لَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ رَحِمَكَ فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ فَأَنْجَاكَ وَ سَقَاكَ شَرَاباً طَيِّباً وَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي رَكِبْتَ فِيهَا وَ كَمْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَ حِينَ كُسِرَ بِكَ الْمَرْكَبُ وَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ تَضْرِبُكَ الْأَمْوَاجُ وَ مَا هَمَمْتَ بِهِ مِنْ طَرْحِ نَفْسِكَ فِي الْبَحْرِ لِتَمُوتَ اخْتِيَاراً لِلْمَوْتِ لِعَظِيمِ مَا نَزَلَ بِكَ وَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي نَجَوْتَ فِيهَا وَ رُؤْيَتَكَ لِمَا رَأَيْتَ مِنَ الصُّورَتَيْنِ الْحَسَنَتَيْنِ وَ اتِّبَاعَكَ لِلطَّائِرِ الَّذِي رَأَيْتَهُ وَاقِعاً فَلَمَّا رَآكَ صَعِدَ طَائِراً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَهَلُمَّ فَاقْعُدْ رَحِمَكَ اللَّهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعْتُ كَلَامَهُ قُلْتُ:
سَأَلْتُكَ بِاللَّهِ مَا أَعْلَمَكَ بِحَالِي ؟.
فَقَالَ :
عالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَ الشَّهادَةِ وَ الَّذِي يَراكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ وَ تَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ ثُمَّ قَالَ:
أَنْتَ جَائِعٌ فَتَكَلَّمَ بِكَلَامٍ تَمَلْمَلَتْ بِهِ شَفَتَاهُ فَإِذَا بِمَائِدَةٍ عَلَيْهَا مِنْدِيلٌ فَكَشَفَهُ وَ قَالَ :
هَلُمَّ إِلَى مَا رَزَقَكَ اللَّهُ فَكُلْ فَأَكَلْتُ طَعَاماً مَا رَأَيْتُ أَطْيَبَ مِنْهُ ثُمَّ سَقَانِي مَاءً مَا رَأَيْتُ أَلَذَّ مِنْهُ وَ لَا أَعْذَبَ ثُمَّ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ قَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ أَ تُحِبُّ الرُّجُوعَ إِلَى بَلَدِكَ؟
فَقُلْتُ:
وَ مَنْ لِي بِذَلِكَ ؟
فَقَالَ:
وَ كَرَامَةً لِأَوْلِيَائِنَا أَنْ نَفْعَلَ بِهِمْ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ دَعَا بِدَعَوَاتٍ وَ رَفَعَ يَدَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَ قَالَ السَّاعَةَ السَّاعَةَ فَإِذَا سَحَابٌ قَدْ أَظَلَّتْ بَابَ الْكَهْفِ قِطَعاً قِطَعاً وَ كُلَّمَا وَافَتْ سَحَابَةٌ قَالَتْ:
سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ وَ حُجَّتَهُ فَيَقُولُ:
وَ عَلَيْكِ السَّلَامُ وَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَ بَرَكَاتُهُ أَيَّتُهَا السَّحَابَةُ السَّامِعَةُ الْمُطِيعَةُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لَهَا:
أَيْنَ تُرِيدِينَ فَتَقُولُ:
أَرْضَ كَذَا فَيَقُولُك
أَ لِرَحْمَةٍ أَوْ سَخَطٍ فَتَقُولُ:
لِرَحْمَةٍ أَوْ سَخَطٍ وَ تَمْضِي حَتَّى جَاءَتْ سَحَابَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ مُضِيئَةٌ فَقَالَتْ:
السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَلِيَّ اللَّهِ وَ حُجَّتَهُ قَالَ:
وَ عَلَيْكِ السَّلَامُ أَيَّتُهَا السَّحَابَةُ السَّامِعَةُ الْمُطِيعَةُ أَيْنَ تُرِيدِينَ؟
فَقَالَتْ أَرْضَ طَالَقَانَ فَقَالَ:
لِرَحْمَةٍ أَوْ سَخَطٍ؟
فَقَالَتْ لِرَحْمَةٍ فَقَالَ لَهَاك
احْمِلِي مَا حُمِّلْتِ مُودَعاً فِي اللَّهِ فَقَالَتْ سَمْعاً وَ طَاعَةً قَالَ لَهَا:
فَاسْتَقِرِّي بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ فَاسْتَقَرَّتْ فَأَخَذَ بَعْضَ عَضُدِي فَأَجْلَسَنِي عَلَيْهَا فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ قُلْتُ لَهُ:
سَأَلْتُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَ بِحَقِّ مُحَمَّدٍ خَاتَمِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَ عَلِيٍّ سَيِّدِ الْوَصِيِّينَ وَ الْأَئِمَّةِ الطَّاهِرِينَ مَنْ أَنْتَ؟؟
فَقَدْ أُعْطِيتَ وَ اللَّهِ أَمْراً عَظِيماً !
فَقَالَ :
وَيْحَكَ يَا عَلِيَّ بْنَ صَالِحٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِي أَرْضَهُ مِنْ حُجَّةٍ طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ إِمَّا بَاطِنٍ وَ إِمَّا ظَاهِرٍ أَنَا حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ الظَّاهِرَةُ وَ حُجَّتُهُ الْبَاطِنَةُ أَنَا حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ وَ أَنَا الْمُؤَدِّي النَّاطِقُ عَنِ الرَّسُولِ أَنَا فِي وَقْتِي هَذَا مُوسَى بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ فَذَكَرْتُ إِمَامَتَهُ وَ إِمَامَةَ آبَائِهِ وَ أَمَرَ السَّحَابَ بِالطَّيَرَانِ فَطَارَتْ فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا وَجَدْتُ أَلَماً وَ لَا فَزِعْتُ فَمَا كَانَ بِأَسْرَعَ مِنْ طَرْفَةِ الْعَيْنِ حَتَّى أَلْقَتْنِي بِالطَّالَقَانِ فِي شَارِعِيَ الَّذِي فِيهِ أَهْلِي وَ عَقَارِي سَالِماً فِي عَافِيَةٍ فَقَتَلَهُ الرَّشِيدُ وَ قَالَ لَا يَسْمَعْ بِهَذَا أَحَدٌ.
لاحظ قوله الشريف في وقتي هذا ! اذن في وقت اخر من هو روحي فداه وسلام الله عليه نعم روحهم روح امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؟
لذلك نزور بهذه الزيارة كل الائمة عليهم السلام لانهم روح واحدة ونور واحد .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 13

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*



اللهم فاجعل نفسي مطمئنة بقدرك راضية بقضائك

bإِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ
bوَالْأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْزُونٍ
bوَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ
bقُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلَانَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ


bفَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا 
وكثير من هذه الايات المباركة التي تشير الى قضاء الله تعالى وقدره فان حدود الاختيار للانسان الذي هو ضمن امر بين امرين قد شخصه القرآن والعترة فلابد للزائر لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وللائمة الاطهار عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام تكون نفسه مطمئنة بقدره وبقضائه راضية ولا يجد في نفسه حرجا مما قضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بل يعبد الله تعالى ويتوكل عليه لان الامر يرجعكلى اليه .
الكافي 2 
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
ثَلَاثٌ تَنَاسَخَهَا الْأَنْبِيَاءُ مِنْ آدَمَ عليه السلام حَتَّى وَصَلْنَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ يَقُولُ :
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيمَاناً تُبَاشِرُ بِهِ قَلْبِي وَ يَقِيناً حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لَا يُصِيبُنِي إِلَّا مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي وَ رَضِّنِي بِمَا قَسَمْتَ لِي .

لاحظ كم مهم هذا الدعاء بحيث كل الانبياء كانوا مداومين عليه كل صباح 
ويطلبون عليهم السلام ايمانا يباشر القلب ويقينا بانه لا يصيبنا الا ما كتب لنا فيكون دائرة الامتحان والابتلاء هنا الاطمئنان وعدم الحرج مما قضى الله تعالى وان نرضى به بايمان ويقين .
مَا أَصَابَ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ (22) لِكَيْلَا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلَا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آَتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ.
اذن كل مصيبة مكتوبة قبل وقوعها ودائرة الامتحان هي هل نرضى بماكتب علينا بحيث لا نأسا على ما فاتنا ولا نفرح بما اتانا .
فعند زيارة امامنا عليه السلام نطلب من الله سبحانه نفس ما طلبه كل الانبياء وتناسخوها وهو ان يرزقنا الايمان واليقين على ان نكون راضين بالقضاء والقدر لان الانسان ان لم يكن راضيا بالقضاء والقدر ؛ لايعرف امامه حق معرفته ولا يمكن ان يسلم له في كل اموره ؛ حيث انه ان ابتلي سيسخط وان اصيب ببلاء سيجزع وهذا الانسان كيف يمكن ان يعرف امام زمانه وقلبه كله سخط ؛ بينما معرفة الامام والتسليم له يحتج مقدمة حتمية وهي الاطمئنان والرضا الكامل بالقضاء والقدر فان وصل لهذا المقام اصبح قلبه كلارض السهلة المستعدة لتلقي كلمات امامه .
اذن من لوازم الزيارة ان نكون راضين بالقضاء والقدر.

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  
 اويس القرني 
يعطيك العافية  
موفق الى كل خير  
طرح مميز  
دمتي بود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل14
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*
الحمد لله رب العالمين ؛ ان فهمنا شرط الزيارة لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وباقي المعصومين صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين وهو ان نكون راضين بالقدر والقضاء ؛ومن القضاء المحتوم علينا من الله تعالى والذي يجب ان نرضاه ولا يكون في انفسنا حرجا منه وهو :

الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا
إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ 
وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ مَا كَانَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ
اذن نسلم لرسول الله تنصيبه لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام اماما وخليفتا من بعده ووصيه بلا منازع ؛ ونرضى بهذا القدر والقضاء ؛ومن علامة الرضا لائمتنا هو التسليم لهم عليهم السلام بدون اي حرج في انفسنا .
اما ماهو التسليم لهم وكيف نرضى بحكمهم بنفس مطمئنة راضيتا مرضية هو :


بحارالأنوار 
ٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى:
وَ مَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَزِدْ لَهُ فِيها حُسْناً
قَالَ فَقَالَ : الِاقْتِرَافُ التَّسْلِيمُ لَنَا وَ الصِّدْقُ عَلَيْنَا وَ أَنْ لَا يَكْذِبَ عَلَيْنَا.

عن :
الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏] [الأمالي للصدوق‏] ، [معاني الأخبار] فِي خَبَرِ الشَّيْخِ الشَّامِيِّ أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ زَيْدُ بْنُ صُوحَانَ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام أَيُّ الْأَعْمَالِ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ ؟؟
قَالَ : التَّسْلِيمُ وَ الْوَرَعُ

[بصائر الدرجات‏] عَنِ الْكَاهِلِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ تَلَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ :
فَلا وَ رَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيما شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَ يُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً
فَقَالَ : لَوْ أَنَّ قَوْماً عَبَدُوا اللَّهَ وَ وَحَّدُوهُ ثُمَّ قَالُوا لِشَيْ‏ءٍ صَنَعَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لَوْ صَنَعَ كَذَا وَ كَذَا أَوْ وَجَدُوا ذَلِكَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ كَانُوا بِذَلِكَ مُشْرِكِينَ ثُمَّ قَالَ فَلا وَ رَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيما شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَ يُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً
قَالَ هُوَ التَّسْلِيمُ فِي الْأُمُورِ.
‏ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ قَالَ سُئِلَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِهِ:
وَ يُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً
قَالَ |: هُوَ التَّسْلِيمُ فِي الْأُمُورِ.

ّعَنْ سَدِيرٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام تَرَكْتَ مَوَالِيَكَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ يَتَبَرَّأُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ قَالَ:
مَا أَنْتَ وَ ذَاكَ إِنَّمَا كُلِّفَ النَّاسُ ثَلَاثَةً مَعْرِفَةَ الْأَئِمَّةِ وَ التَّسْلِيمَ لَهُمْ فِيمَا يَرِدُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ الرَّدَّ إِلَيْهِمْ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ.
عَنْ زَيْدٍ الشَّحَّامِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ عِنْدَنَا رَجُلًا يُسَمَّى كُلَيْباً فَلَا نَتَحَدَّثُ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئاً إِلَّا قَالَ:
أَنَا أُسَلِّمُ فَسَمَّيْنَاهُ كُلَيْبَ التَّسْلِيمِ قَالَ فَتَرَحَّمَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَ تَدْرُونَ مَا التَّسْلِيمُ؟؟
فَسَكَتْنَا فَقَالَ : هُوَ وَ اللَّهِ الْإِخْبَاتُ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ:
الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ وَ أَخْبَتُوا إِلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ‏ .
ِ عَنْ جَمِيلِ بْنِ دَرَّاجٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام أَنَّ مِنْ قُرَّةِ الْعَيْنِ التَّسْلِيمَ إِلَيْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا لِكُلِّ مَا اخْتَلَفَ عَنَّا أَنْ تَرُدُّوا إِلَيْنَا> 

قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام كُلُّ مَنْ تَمَسَّكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى فَهُوَ نَاجٍ قُلْتُ مَا هِيَ؟
قَالَ التَّسْلِيمُ.


عَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام:
أَنَّ الْعِبَادَةَ عَلَى سَبْعِينَ وَجْهاً فَتِسْعَةٌ وَ سِتُّونَ مِنْهَا فِي الرِّضَا وَ التَّسْلِيمِ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ لِرَسُولِهِ وَ لِأُولِي الْأَمْرِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 15
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

*من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه*



مولعة بذكرك ودعائك
ولع: الولع: نفس الولوع. 
تقول: أولع بكذا ولوعا و إيلاعا إذا لج، و تقول: ولع يولع ولعا. 
و رجل ولع و ولوع ولاعة.
و لَجَّ في الأَمر: تمَادى عليه و أَبَى أَن يَنْصَرِفَ عنه، و الآتي كالآتي، و المصدر كالمصدر. 

لما دعونا الله تعالى ان يرزقنا الاطمئنان بالقدر والرضا بالقضاء ؛ ووفِقنا بسببها للتسليم لما قضى علينا بما اختار لنا من الائمة عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام ؛الآن اصبحت نفوسنا مشتاقة للدعاء لان لا شغل يشغلها عن الله تعالى ؛ لما اطمئنت بقدره ورضيت بقضائه ذهب منها الجشع والطمع وكل رذيلة اخرى اساسها عدم القناعة وعدم القناعة من عدم الرضا ولما خلصنا الله سبحانه من تلك الرذائل تفرغت النفس للدعاء الى الله تعالى ؛وطبيعي وكنتيجة لذلك تصبح النفس في ولع للدعاء .
وكيف تصبح النفس مولعة بالدعاء والذكر ان لم تكن راضيتا عن ربها بل ترى الامور كلها مفوضتا لها ؛ وكيف لاتكن مولعة بالذكر والدعاء لما ترى ان القضاء والقدر بيد ربها .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 16
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم

من كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاه


محبة لصفوة اوليائك
من كتاب العين :
صفو: الصفو نقيض الكدر، و صفوة كل شي‏ء خالصه و خيره. 
و الصفاء: مصافاة المودة و الإخاء. 
من كتاب مجمع البحرين:
و صفا الماء صفوا من باب قعد و صفاء ممدودا: إذا خلص من الكدر. 
و صفيته من القذر تصفية أزلته عنه و صفو الشي‏ء خالصه و خياره. 
و في حديث الأئمة (عليه السلام): نحن قوم فرض الله طاعتنا، لنا الأنفال و لنا صفو المال«»
نطلب من الله تعالى ان يجعل قوبنا تحب من جعلهم صافيا من كل كدر؛ وهم احسن عبيده ؛ وهذا يعني اننا نطلب من الله سبحانه؛ ان يجعل قلوبنا محبة للمعصومين عليهم السلام؛ الذين اذهب الله عنهم الرجس وطهرهم تطهيرا:
إِنَّما يُريدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَ يُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهيراً (33)
ويجب ان يكون حبنا ايضا خاليا من كل شائبة دنيوية؛ بل نحبهم لله؛ وفي الله ؛ وفي سبيل الله؛
كما ورد في الكثير من الروايات عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام في الحب في الله والبغض في الله تعالى : 
وسائل‏الشيعة 
وَ فِي عُيُونِ الْأَخْبَارِ بِأَسَانِيدِهِ الْآتِيَةِ عَنِ الْفَضْلِ بْنِ شَاذَانَ عَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام فِي كِتَابِهِ إِلَى الْمَأْمُونِ قَالَ:
وَ حُبُّ أَوْلِيَاءِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَاجِبٌ وَ كَذَلِكَ بُغْضُ أَعْدَائِهِمْ وَ الْبَرَاءَةُ مِنْهُمْ وَ مِنْ أَئِمَّتِهِمْ.
بحارالأنوار 
الإختصاص‏ و بصائر الدرجات‏:
عَنْ جَابِرٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَ شِيعَتِنَا مِنْ صُلْبِ آدَمَ فَنَعْرِفُ بِذَلِكَ حُبَّ الْمُحِبِّ وَ إِنْ أَظْهَرَ خِلَافَ ذَلِكَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَ نَعْرِفُ بُغْضَ الْمُبْغِضِ وَ إِنْ أَظْهَرَ حُبَّنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ.
بحارالأنوار:
بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى جَرِيرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَجَلِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ شَهِيداً ؛ أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ مَغْفُوراً لَهُ ؛أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ تَائِباً ؛ أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ مُؤْمِناً مُسْتَكْمِلَ الْإِيمَانِ ؛أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ بَشَّرَهُ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْجَنَّةِ ثُمَّ مُنْكَرٌ وَ نَكِير ؛ٌ أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ يُزَفُّ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ كَمَا تُزَفُّ الْعَرُوسُ إِلَى بَيْتِ زَوْجِهَا ؛أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ زُوَّارَ قَبْرِهِ الْمَلَائِكَةَ بِالرَّحْمَةِ ؛ أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى حُبِّ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ مَاتَ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ وَ الْجَمَاعَةِ؛ أَلَا وَ مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ جَاءَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَكْتُوباً بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ آيِسٌ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ؛أَلَا وَمَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى بُغْضِ آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ لَمْ يَشَمَّ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ.
بحارالأنوار: 
كامل الزيارات‏:
حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهِ الْخَيْرَ قَذَفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ حُبَّ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام وَ حُبَّ زِيَارَتِهِ وَ مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهِ السُّوءَ قَذَفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ بُغْضَ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ بُغْضَ زِيَارَتِهِ.
الكافي 
عَنْ فُضَيْلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنِ الْحُبِّ وَ الْبُغْضِ أَ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ هُوَ؟؟ فَقَالَ:
وَ هَلِ الْإِيمَانُ إِلَّا الْحُبُّ وَ الْبُغْضُ ثُمَّ تَلَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ:
حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْإِيمانَ وَ زَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَ كَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكُفْرَ وَ الْفُسُوقَ وَ الْعِصْيانَ أُولئِكَ هُمُ الرَّاشِدُونَ‏ .
وسائل‏الشيعة :
عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام فِي وَصِيَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله
لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ:
يَا عَلِيُّ مِنْ أَوْثَقِ عُرَى الْإِيمَانِ الْحُبُّ فِي اللَّهِ وَ الْبُغْضُ فِي اللَّهِ.
مستدرك‏الوسائل 
وَ رُوِيَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ لِمُوسَى عليه السلام هَلْ عَمِلْتَ لِي عَمَلًا قَطُّ ؟؟
قَالَ :
صَلَّيْتُ لَكَ وَ صُمْتُ وَ تَصَدَّقْتُ!!
قَالَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى لَهُ :
أَمَّا الصَّلَاةُ فَلَكَ بُرْهَانٌ؛ وَ الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ؛ وَ الصَّدَقَةُ ظِلٌّ ؛ وَ الزَّكَاةُ نُورٌ ؛ فَأَيَّ عَمَلٍ عَمِلْتَ لِي؟؟
قَالَ مُوسَى عليه السلام :
دُلَّنِي عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي هُوَ لَكَ!
قَالَ:
يَا مُوسَى هَلْ وَالَيْتَ لِي وَلِيّاً؟؟
فَعَلِمَ مُوسَى أَنَّ أَفْضَلَ الْأَعْمَالِ الْحُبُّ فِي اللَّهِ وَ الْبُغْضُ فِي اللَّهِ .
فيارب يا الله تجليت وتباركت :
ونحن نحب محمد وال محمد لك عليهم صلواتك اجمعين ؛ وحدك لا شريك لك ؛ لا يدفعنا اليهم سوى الحب فيك . وذلك بحولك وقوتك.

----------


## نور الشمس

جزاك الله خيرا يااخوووى القرنى

بميزان حسناتك

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

يسلموووو على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 17
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم
ن كنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهh
محبوبة في ارضك وسمائك
ان الزيارة المباركة متصلة معانيها بعضها ببعض فان من تكون نفسه مطمئنتا بقدره وراضيتا بقضائه ؛ من الطبيعي ان يكون له ؛وله ؛ بالدعاء فتكون نفسه مولعتا بالدعاء ؛ فان كان كذلك سيكون محبا لاولياء الله تعالى ؛ فان كملت نفسه الى هذه المقامات ؛ حينئذ يصوّب نظر الرجاء الى الله تعالى ؛ طالبا منه ان يكون محبوبا في الارض عند اهل الارض ومحبوبا في السماء عند اهل السماء .ومن طبيعي من يصل لهذا المقام السامي ؛ تكون نفسه مطمئنتا بقدره وراضيتا بقضائه ؛ فهو يكون غنيا عما في ايدي الناس فان كان كذلك يكون محبوبا عند الناس :
اذن من رزقه الله تعالى المحبة عند الناس سيتحلى بكل الصفات الحميدة التي تجعله محبوبا بينهم ومن تلك الصفات :
الكافي 2
عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى بْنِ أَعْيَنَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
طَلَبُ الْحَوَائِجِ إِلَى النَّاسِ اسْتِلَابٌ لِلْعِزِّ وَ مَذْهَبَةٌ لِلْحَيَاءِ وَ الْيَأْسُ مِمَّا فِي أَيْدِي النَّاسِ عِزٌّ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ فِي دِينِهِ وَ الطَّمَعُ هُوَ الْفَقْرُ الْحَاضِرُ
والانسان بطبعه يحب ان يكون محبوبا بين الناس كما تقرء في هذه الرواية:
الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:
بِالْإِسْنَادِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
ثَلَاثَةٌ لَمْ يُسْأَلِ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِمِثْلِهِمْ أَنْ تَقُولَ:
اللَّهُمَّ فَقِّهْنِي فِي الدِّينِ وَ حَبِّبْنِي إِلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ اجْعَلْ لِي لِسانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ .
بحارالأنوار 
وَ اجْعَلْ لِي لِسانَ صِدْقٍ = أي ثناء حسنا و ذكرا جميلا في الذين يأتون بعدي إلى يوم القيامة
وان اهل البيت عليهم السلام علمونا بعض الاعمال لنكون محبوبين بين الناس ومنها:

وسائل‏الشيعة 6 
الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
مَنْ قَرَأَ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةِ جُمُعَةٍ سُورَةَ الْوَاقِعَةِ أَحَبَّهُ اللَّهُ وَ أَحَبَّهُ النَّاسُ أَجْمَعِينَ وَ لَمْ يَرَ فِي الدُّنْيَا بُؤْساً أَبَداً وَ لَا فَقْراً وَ لَا فَاقَةً وَ لَا آفَةً مِنْ آفَاتِ الدُّنْيَا وَ كَانَ مِنْ رُفَقَاءِ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ هَذِهِ السُّورَةُ لِأَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام خَاصَّةً لَمْ يَشْرَكْهُ فِيهَا أَحَدٌ


وان الله تعالى بشر الذاكر بان يجعله محبوبا بين الملئ الاعلى ويذكره هناك :
الكافي 
عَنْهُ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ غَالِبِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ عَنْ بَشِيرٍ الدَّهَّانِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَال :
َ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلّ :
َ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ اذْكُرْنِي فِي مَلَإٍ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي مَلَإٍ خَيْرٍ مِنْ مَلَئِكَ.
الكافي 2 
- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لِعِيسَى عليه السلام :
يَا عِيسَى اذْكُرْنِي فِي نَفْسِكَ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي نَفْسِي وَ اذْكُرْنِي فِي مَلَئِكَ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي مَلَإٍ خَيْرٍ مِنْ مَلَإِ الْآدَمِيِّينَ ؛ يَا عِيسَى أَلِنْ لِي قَلْبَكَ وَ أَكْثِرْ ذِكْرِي فِي الْخَلَوَاتِ وَ اعْلَمْ أَنَّ سُرُورِي أَنْ تُبَصْبِصَ إِلَيَّ وَ كُنْ فِي ذَلِكَ حَيّاً وَ لَا تَكُنْ مَيِّتاً.
وسائل‏الشيعة..
بَشِيرٍ الدَّهَّانِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
ابْنَ آدَمَ اذْكُرْنِي فِي نَفْسِكَ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي نَفْسِي؛ ابْنَ آدَمَ اذْكُرْنِي فِي خَلَاءٍ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي خَلَاءٍ ؛ابْنَ آدَمَ اذْكُرْنِي فِي مَلَإٍ أَذْكُرْكَ فِي مَلَإٍ خَيْرٍ مِنْ مَلَئِكَ ؛ وَ قَالَ مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَذْكُرُ اللَّهَ فِي مَلَإٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِلَّا ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي مَلَإٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ.
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرن . لان الزيارة ذكر لله تعالى وسيكون سبب ان نذكر في السماء . وطبيعي من يذكره الله تعالى في السماء يكون محبوبا لهم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 18
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل علي محمد وال محمد و عجل فرجهم
hكنت مولاه فهذا على مولاهh
صابرة على نزول بلائككنت مرتا انا واحد الفقهاء من البحرين ؛ في شهر رمضان المبارك نناقش الهدف الاصل من خلق الوجود والدنيا ؛ فكلما توصلنا لامر رئينا ان هناك ما هو الاصل ومقدم عليه ؛ الى ان توصلنا للهدف الاسمى وهو الصبر.
لاحظ ان اعظم مقام عند الله سبحانه الامامة وليس لدينا مقام اعلى منه لذلك كان ابراهيم عليه السلام يتمنى هذا المقام كما في الاية القرانية الكريمة:

*وَإِذِ ابْتَلى‏ إِبْراهيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِماتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قالَ إِنِّي جاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ* *إِماماً** قالَ وَ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتي‏ قالَ لا يَنالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمين‏.*
*وان الامامة لا تحصل مع عظم مقامها الا بالصبر .كما نقرء هذه الاية المباركة :*

وَ جَعَلْنا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَ كانُوا بِآياتِنا يُوقِنُون .
اذن انهم سلام الله عليهم لما صبروا حصلوا هذه الرتبة العظيمة التي ليس فوقها درجة .
وان فاطمة الزهراء سيدة النساء سلام الله عليها كذلك باعتبارها كانت صابر حصلت ما حصلت من مقام سامي وعظيم والذي هو اعلى من كل رتب مختارات الله تعالى من النساء كما نقرء ذلك في الزيارة الوارده في شانها سلام الله عليها :



هذيب‏الأحكام 6 ....


َ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْعُرَيْضِيُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ إِذَا صِرْتَ إِلَى قَبْرِ جَدَّتِكَ فَاطِمَةَ عليها السلام فَقُلْ:


يَا مُمْتَحَنَةُ امْتَحَنَكِ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَكِ فَوَجَدَكِ لِمَا امْتَحَنَكِ صَابِرَةً وَ زَعَمْنَا أَنَّا لَكِ أَوْلِيَاءُ وَ مُصَدِّقُونَ وَ صَابِرُونَ لِكُلِّ مَا أَتَانَا بِهِ أَبُوكِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ أَتَانَا بِهِ وَصِيُّهُ عليه السلام فَإِنَّا نَسْأَلُكِ إِنْ كُنَّا صَدَّقْنَاكِ إِلَّا أَلْحَقْتِنَا بِتَصْدِيقِنَا لَهُمَا بِالْبُشْرَى لِنُبَشِّرَ أَنْفُسَنَا بِأَنَّا قَدْ طَهُرْنَا بِوَلَايَتِك.
نعم حتى السيدة ام المؤمنين فاطمة عليها السلام صبرت فنالت ما نالت .
لذلك في هذه الزيارة المباركة نطلب من الله تعالى ان يرزقنا الصبر حيث ان ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 19

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
لذلك في هذه الزيارة المباركة نطلب من الله تعالى ان يرزقنا الصبر حيث ان بالصبر نفهم اهل البيت عليهم السلام بمقدار ما نوفق له ؛ ونعرف ما واجبنا اتجاههم وان للصبر مقامات مهمة جدا كما ورد في الحديث عنهم سلام الله عليهم :

kالكافي 2 
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
رَأْسُ طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ الصَّبْرُ وَ الرِّضَا عَنِ اللَّهِ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ الْعَبْدُ أَوْ كَرِهَ وَ لَا يَرْضَى عَبْدٌ عَنِ اللَّهِ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ أَوْ كَرِهَ إِلَّا كَانَ خَيْراً لَهُ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ أَوْ كَرِهَ.

kالكافي 2 
عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
الصَّبْرُ وَ الرِّضَا عَنِ اللَّهِ رَأْسُ طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ صَبَرَ وَ رَضِيَ عَنِ اللَّهِ فِيمَا قَضَى عَلَيْهِ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ أَوْ كَرِهَ لَمْ يَقْضِ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لَهُ فِيمَا أَحَبَّ أَوْ كَرِهَ إِلَّا مَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ

kالكافي 2 
هِشَامِ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ يَقُومُ عُنُقٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَيَأْتُونَ بَابَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَضْرِبُونَهُ فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ:
مَنْ أَنْتُمْ؟؟
فَيَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ أَهْلُ الصَّبْرِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ عَلَى مَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ كُنَّا نَصْبِرُ عَلَى طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَ نَصْبِرُ عَنْ مَعَاصِي اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ صَدَقُوا أَدْخِلُوهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ وَ هُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ إِنَّما يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسابٍ‏.


kالكافي 2 
عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي يَعْفُورٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
الصَّبْرُ رَأْسُ الْإِيمَانِ.

kالكافي 2 
الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ فُضَيْلٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
الصَّبْرُ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الرَّأْسِ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الرَّأْسُ ذَهَبَ الْجَسَدُ كَذَلِكَ إِذَا ذَهَبَالصَّبْرُ ذَهَبَ الْإِيمَانُ
kالكافي 2 
ْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ حُمْرَانَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
الْجَنَّةُ مَحْفُوفَةٌ بِالْمَكَارِهِ وَ الصَّبْرِ فَمَنْ صَبَرَ عَلَى الْمَكَارِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ وَ جَهَنَّمُ مَحْفُوفَةٌ بِاللَّذَّاتِ وَ الشَّهَوَاتِ فَمَنْ أَعْطَى نَفْسَهُ لَذَّتَهَا وَ شَهْوَتَهَا دَخَلَ النَّارَ.

kالكافي 2 
أَبِي سَيَّارٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ إِذَا دَخَلَ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِي قَبْرِهِ كَانَتِ الصَّلَاةُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَ الزَّكَاةُ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ وَ الْبِرُّ مُطِلٌّ عَلَيْهِ وَ يَتَنَحَّى الصَّبْرُ نَاحِيَةً فَإِذَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ الْمَلَكَانِ اللَّذَانِ يَلِيَانِ مُسَاءَلَتَهُ قَالَ الصَّبْرُ لِلصَّلَاةِ وَ الزَّكَاةِ وَ الْبِرِّ دُونَكُمْ صَاحِبَكُمْ فَإِنْ عَجَزْتُمْ عَنْهُ فَأَنَا دُونَهُ.

kالكافي 2 
عَنِ الْأَصْبَغِ قَالَ:
قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ:
الصَّبْرُصَبْرَانِ صَبْرٌ عِنْدَ الْمُصِيبَةِ حَسَنٌ جَمِيلٌ وَ أَحْسَنُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الصَّبْرُ عِنْدَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ عَلَيْكَ وَ الذِّكْرُ ذِكْرَانِ ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ عِنْدَ الْمُصِيبَةِ وَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ عِنْدَ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكَ فَيَكُونُ حَاجِزاً.
فنسال الله تعالى ان يرزقنا الصبر فيجعل انفسنا صابرتا عند البلاء وعند كل ما يحتاج الى الصبر لنرقى الى الدرجات العلى ؛ ونحظى برضا ائمتنا عليهم السلام .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 20


من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم شاكرتا لفواضل نعمائك

لسان‏العرب ج : 11 ص : 524
فضل: الفَضْل و الفَضِيلة معروف: ضدُّ النَّقْص و النَّقِيصة، و الجمع فُضُول؛ و روي بيت أَبي ذؤيب:
وَشِيكُ الفُضُول بعيد الغُفُول‏

روي: وَشِيك الفُضُول، مكان الفُصُول، و قد تقدم في ترجمة فصل، بالصاد المهملة. 
و قد فَضَل يَفْضُل«» و هو فاضِل. 
و رجل فَضَّال و مُفَضَّل: كثير الفَضْل. 
و الفَضِيلة: الدَّرَجة الرفيعة في الفَضْل، و الفاضِلة الاسم من ذلك. 
و التَّفاضُل بين القوم: أَن يكون بعضهم أَفضَل من بعض. 
و رجل فاضِل: ذو فَضْل. 

قوله و ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم [2/198] أي عطاء و فضلا رزقا منه يريد التجارة. 
و في الحديث العقلاء تركوا فضول‏
الدنيا أي مباحاتها فكيف بالذنوب
و الفضل: الزيادة. 
و الفضل و الفضالة بالضم: ما فضل من شي‏ء. 
فضل: الفضل معروف. 
و الفاضلة اسم الفضل. 
و الفضالة: ما فضل من كل شي‏ء. 
و الفضلة: البقية من كل شي‏ء. 
و الفضيلة: الدرجة و الرفعة في الفضل. 
و التفضل: التطول على غيرك، [و قال الله - جل و عز -: يريد أن يتفضل عليكم«» معناه: يريد أن يكون له الفضل عليكم في القدر و المنزلة، و ليس من التفضل الذي هو بمعنى الإفضال و التطول‏
بعد ان طلبنا من الله تعالى في الزيارة كل تلك المكارم الاخلاقية العظيمة والان جاء الدور ان نشكر الله تعالى للكثير من النعم التي لا تحصى وهي فضلا وزيادتا عما نحتاج اليه واصل وجودنا هو من فضله فكيف بالنعم التي لا تحصى وهي فواضل من نعمه اسداها الينا وقبل ان نساله عنها 
والشكر من الاهداف المهمة للخلق والوجود وهذه بعض الروايات التي تؤكد هذا المعنى 

الكافي 2 
ِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
مَكْتُوبٌ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ اشْكُرْ مَنْ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْكَ وَ أَنْعِمْ عَلَى مَنْ شَكَرَكَ فَإِنَّهُ لَا زَوَالَ لِلنَّعْمَاءِ إِذَا شُكِرَتْ وَ لَا بَقَاءَ لَهَا إِذَا كُفِرَتْ الشُّكْرُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي النِّعَمِ وَ أَمَانٌ مِنَ الْغِيَرِ.

الكافي 2 
عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
ثَلَاثٌ لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَهُنَّ شَيْ‏ءٌ الدُّعَاءُ عِنْدَ الْكَرْبِ وَ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ عِنْدَ الذَّنْبِ وَ الشُّكْرُ عِنْدَ النِّعْمَةِ

الكافي 2 
عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ وَهْبٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
مَنْ أُعْطِيَ الشُّكْرَ أُعْطِيَ الزِّيَادَةَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلّ:
َلَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ‏
الكافي 2 
عَنْ مُيَسِّرٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
شُكْرُ النِّعْمَةِ اجْتِنَابُ الْمَحَارِمِ وَ تَمَامُ الشُّكْرِ قَوْلُ الرَّجُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ.

الكافي 2 
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
أَرْبَعٌ مَنْ كُنَّ فِيهِ وَ كَانَ مِنْ قَرْنِهِ إِلَى قَدَمِهِ ذُنُوباً بَدَّلَهَا اللَّهُ حَسَنَاتٍ الصِّدْقُ وَ الْحَيَاءُ وَ حُسْنُ الْخُلُقِ وَ الشُّكْرُ.


الكافي 2 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
مَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَى عَبْدٍ بَابَ شُكْرٍ فَخَزَنَ عَنْهُ بَابَ الزِّيَادَةِ.

الكافي 2 
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ :
شُكْرُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَ إِنْ عَظُمَتْ أَنْ تَحْمَدَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ عَلَيْهَا.


الكافي 2 
السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
الطَّاعِمُ الشَّاكِرُ لَهُ مِنَ الْأَجْرِ كَأَجْرِ الصَّائِمِ الْمُحْتَسِبِ وَ الْمُعَافَى الشَّاكِرُ لَهُ مِنَ الْأَجْرِ كَأَجْرِ الْمُبْتَلَى الصَّابِرِ وَ الْمُعْطَى الشَّاكِرُ لَهُ مِنَ الْأَجْرِ كَأَجْرِ الْمَحْرُومِ الْقَانِعِ.


مستدرك‏الوسائل 12 
وَ قَالَ عليه السلام :
النِّعْمَةُ مَوْصُولَةٌ بِالشُّكْرِ وَ الشُّكْرُ مَوْصُولٌ بِالْمَزِيدِ وَ هُمَا مَقْرُونَانِ فِي قَرْنٍ فَلَنْ يَنْقَطِعَ الْمَزِيدُ مِنَ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ حَتَّى يَنْقَطِعَ الشُّكْرُ مِنَ الشَّاكِر.

بحارالأنوار 68 
قَالَ أَوْصَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام بَعْضَ وُلْدِهِ فَقَالَ:
يَا بُنَيَّ اشْكُرِاللَّهَ لِمَنْ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيْكَ وَ أَنْعِمْ عَلَى مَنْ شَكَرَكَ فَإِنَّهُ لَا زَوَالَ لِلنِّعْمَةِ إِذَا شَكَرْتَ وَ لَا بَقَاءَ لَهَا إِذَا كَفَرْتَ وَ الشَّاكِرُ بِشُكْرِهِ أَسْعَدُ مِنْهُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي وَجَبَ عَلَيْهِ الشُّكْرُ بِهَا وَ تَلَا يَعْنِي عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام قَوْلَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى:
وَ إِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ
إِلَى آخِرِ الْآيَةِ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 21*
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


*ذاكرة لسوابغ آلائك*

*من كتاب العين في اللغة* 
*سبغ:*
*و إسباغ الوضوء: المبالغة فيه.* 
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص : 11*
*سبغ*
*قوله تعالى: اعمل سابغات‏*
*أي دروعا واسعة ضافيه، و هو على نبينا واله وعليه السلام أول من اتخذها، و كانت قبل صفائح.* 
*و إسباغ النعمة: توسعتها.* 
*و منه الدعاء و أسبغ علينا نعمك*
*أي أفضها علينا سابغة واسعة، قيل و تعدية الإسباغ بعلى لتضمنه معنى الإفاضة.* 
*و إسباغ الوضوء: إتمامه و إكماله، و ذلك في وجهين: إتمامه على ما فرض الله تعالى، و إكماله على ما سنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله .* 
*و منه أسبغوا الوضوء*
*بفتح الهمزة أي أبلغوه مواضعه و أوفوا كل عضو حقه.* 
*و الحمد لله سابغ النعم*
*أي كاملها و تامها.* 
*و السبوغ: الشمول.* 
*و ذو السبوغ درع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ، سميت بذلك لتمامها و سعتها.* 
*و أسبغوا اليتيم في النفقة أي وسعوا عليه بها.*
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 1 ص : 29*
*ألا قوله تعالى:* 
*آلاء الله أي نعمه، واحدها إلى بالقصر و الفتح، و قد تكسر الهمزة.*
*نطلب في الزيارة المباركة المعلّمة للزائر جميل المكارم الاخلاقية لنعرف ان ائمتنا كيف لا يفوتوا اي فرصة في تعليم اتباعهم للخُلق ؛ والادب ؛ حتى في الزيارة ؛ فنتادب هنا طالبين من الله سبحانه ان يوفقنا لان نكون دائما وابدا ذاكرين للنعمه الجمة ؛ وحيث اننا ببركة الدعاء صارت نفوسنا مطمئنة بالقدر راضيتا بالقضاء ؛ وعرفنا ان الله سبحانه لم يقض لنا الا ما هو خير لنا فيجب ان نكونه له شاكرين ولالائه ذاكرين .*
*الكافي 6* 
*عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ يُوسُفَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ اللَّخْمِيِّ قَالَ وُلِدَ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا جَارِيَةٌ فَدَخَلَ عَلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فَرَآهُ مُتَسَخِّطاً فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:*
*أَ رَأَيْتَ لَوْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى إِلَيْكَ أَنْ أَخْتَارُ لَكَ أَوْ تَخْتَارُ لِنَفْسِكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ؟؟؟*
*قَالَ:*
*كُنْتُ أَقُولُ يَا رَبِّ تَخْتَارُ لِي.*
*قَالَ:*
*فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدِ اخْتَارَ لَكَ.*
*قَالَ ثُمَّ قَالَ:*
*إِنَّ الْغُلَامَ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ الْعَالِمُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَ مُوسَى عليه السلام وَ هُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ*
*فَأَرَدْنا أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُما رَبُّهُما خَيْراً مِنْهُ زَكاةً وَ أَقْرَبَ رُحْماً*
*أَبْدَلَهُمَا اللَّهُ بِهِ جَارِيَةً وَلَدَتْ سَبْعِينَ نَبِيّاً.*
*اذن لابد ان نعرف بان آلائه سبحانه علينا جمه فنطلب بالزيارة ان نوفق لان نكون دوما ذاكرين لسوابغ آلائه .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 22


من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 



]مشتاقة الى فرحة لقائك[

في الزياره المباركة نطلب من الله تعالى ان يجعلنا مشتاقون الى لقائه ؛ لان تحت هذا الاشتياق كل الخير والبركة؛ ومن يشتاق لاحد ان لم يعرفه ويتوقع خيره اما الخير المادي او المعنوي؟
ولذلك لما سُئل ابو ذر رضوان الله تعالى عليه عن هذه المسئلة هكذا اجاب :
بحارالأنوار 6 
وَ قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِأَبِي ذَرٍّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ مَا لَنَا نَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ؟
قَالَ:
لِأَنَّكُمْ عَمَّرْتُمُ الدُّنْيَا وَ خَرَّبْتُمُ الْآخِرَةَ فَتَكْرَهُونَ أَنْ تَنْتَقِلُوا مِنْ عُمْرَانٍ إِلَى خَرَابٍ.
قِيلَ لَهُ:
فَكَيْفَ تَرَى قُدُومَنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ أَمَّا الْمُحْسِنُ فَكَالْغَائِبِ يَقْدَمُ عَلَى أَهْلِه ِ؛ وَ أَمَّا الْمُسِي‏ءُ فَكَالْآبِقِ يَقْدَمُ عَلَى مَوْلَاهُ.
قِيلَ :
فَكَيْفَ تَرَى حَالَنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ؟
قَالَ:
أَعْرِضُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ عَلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى إِنَّ الْأَبْرارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ وَ إِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ.
قَالَ الرَّجُلُ:
فَأَيْنَ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ ؟
قَالَ :
إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِين‏.

الكافي 1 
ْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :
لَمَّا نَزَلَ النَّصْرُ عَلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ حَتَّى كَانَ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ خُيِّرَ النَّصْرَ أَوْ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ فَاخْتَارَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ


الكافي 3 
عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قُلْتُ أَصْلَحَكَ اللَّهُ مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَبْغَضَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ؟؟ 
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ
قُلْتُ فَوَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا لَنَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ؟!
فَقَالَ:
لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ حَيْثُ تَذْهَبُ إِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ الْمُعَايَنَةِ ؛ إِذَا رَأَى مَا يُحِبُّ فَلَيْسَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَنْ يَتَقَدَّمَ وَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يُحِبُّ لِقَاءَهُ وَ هُوَ يُحِبُّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ حِينَئِذٍ وَ إِذَا رَأَى مَا يَكْرَهُ فَلَيْسَ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَبْغَضَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ وَ اللَّهُ يُبْغِضُ لِقَاءَهُ.
عند المعاينة المقصود عن الاحتضار لحظات الموت .
فنحن نطلب من الله تعالى ان يرزقنا هذه الحالة قبل الاحتظار ؛ ان نكون في شوق للقاء الله تعالى والتي يستلزم منها ان لا نعمل عملا يخالف هذا الاشتياق وحب اللقاء .
iاللهم ارزقنا هذه الحالة التي هي امنية كل طاهر شريف

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل23


متزودة التقوى ليوم جزائك


نطلب من الله تعالى ان تكون انفسنا متزودتا التقوى ليوم الجزاء العظيم 
التقوى:


من كتاب مجمع البحرين في اللغة :



وقا:



قوله تعالى: اتقوا الله حق تقاته :



قال الشيخ أبو علي فيه وجوه ثلاثة: (أحدها) - و هو أحسنها - أن معناه أن يطاع فلا يعصى و يشكر فلا يكفر و يذكر فلا ينسى، و هو المروي عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام



و الاتقاء: الامتناع من الردى باجتناب ما يدعو إليه الهوى،




قوله تعالى:



هو أهل التقوى و أهل المغفرة



أي أنا أهل أن أتقي إن عصيت و أنا أهل أن أغفر. 



قوله تعالى: و سيجنبها الأتقى‏



أي التقي الخائف الذي يخشى الله في الغيب و يجتنب المعاصي و يتوقى المحرمات، أي و سيجنب النار الأتقى البالغ في التقوى الذي ينفق ماله في سبيل الله و ما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى أي و لم يفعل ما فعله لنعمة أسديت إليه يكافى‏ء عليها و لا ليد يتخذها عند أحد إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه مستثنى من غير جنسه و هو النعمة، أي ما لأحد عنده نعمة إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه .



المعنى:



لا يؤتي ماله إلا ابتغاء الثواب و لسوف يرضى بما يعطى من الثواب و الخير. 



قوله تعالى: و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا و يرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب



روي أنها لما نزلت انقطع رجال من الصحابة في بيوتهم و اشتغلوا في العبادة وفوقا بما ضمن لهم، فعلم النبي (صلى الله عليه واله) ذلك فعاب ما فعلوه و



قال: 



إني لأبغض الرجل فأغرا فاه إلى ربه و يقول:



اللهم ارزقني، و يترك الطلب.




هذا المعنى اللغوي للتقوى اما ما ورد في التقوى فسناتي اولا برواياتها ثم نبدء بشرح ما وفقنا الله تعالى له لان التقوى هي السبب لنيل خير الدارين .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 24 
غررالحكم 
*خلو القلب من التقوى يملأه من فتن الدنيا


*صير الدين جنة حياتك و التقوى عدة وفاتك


*خلطة أبناء الدنيا رأس البلوى و فساد التقوى


*حرام على كل قلب متوله بالدنيا أن يسكنه التقوى
*من تذلل لأبناء الدنيا تعرى من لباس التقوى‏
*الورع أساس التقوى
*أمنع حصون الدين التقوى
*لا حصن أمنع من التقوى
*التقوى رئيس الأخلاق
*لا يفسد التقوى إلا غلبة الشهوة
*إن من فارق التقوى أغري باللذات و الشهوات و وقع في تيه السيئات و لزمه كبير التبعات
*رأس التقوى ترك الشهوة
*المتقي قانع متنزه متعفف
*التقوى تعز الفجور يذل
وقال الله تعالى في كتابه الحكيم :
إِنَّما يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ
الكافي 1
ْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
إِنَّكُمْ لَا تَكُونُونَ صَالِحِينَ حَتَّى تَعْرِفُوا
وَ لَا تَعْرِفُوا حَتَّى تُصَدِّقُوا
وَ لَا تُصَدِّقُوا حَتَّى تُسَلِّمُوا أَبْوَاباً أَرْبَعَةً :
لَا يَصْلُحُ أَوَّلُهَا إِلَّا بِآخِرِهَا
ضَلَّ أَصْحَابُ الثَّلَاثَةِ وَ تَاهُوا تَيْهاً بَعِيداً إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى
لَا يَقْبَلُ إِلَّا الْعَمَلَ الصَّالِحَ
وَ لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا الْوَفَاءَ بِالشُّرُوطِ وَ الْعُهُودِ فَمَنْ وَفَى لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِشَرْطِهِ وَ اسْتَعْمَلَ مَا وَصَفَ فِي عَهْدِهِ نَالَ مَا عِنْدَهُ وَ اسْتَكْمَلَ مَا وَعَدَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَخْبَرَ الْعِبَادَ بِطُرُقِ الْهُدَى وَ شَرَعَ لَهُمْ فِيهَا الْمَنَارَ وَ أَخْبَرَهُمْ كَيْفَ يَسْلُكُونَ فَقَالَ:
وَ إِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِمَنْ تابَ وَ آمَنَ وَ عَمِلَ صالِحاً ثُمَّ اهْتَدى‏
وَ قَالَ
إِنَّما يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ
فَمَنِ اتَّقَى اللَّهَ فِيمَا أَمَرَهُ لَقِيَ اللَّهَ مُؤْمِناً بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مُحَمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه واله هَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَاتَ فَاتَ قَوْمٌ وَ مَاتُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَهْتَدُوا وَ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا وَ أَشْرَكُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّهُ مَنْ أَتَى الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا اهْتَدَى وَ مَنْ أَخَذَ فِي غَيْرِهَا سَلَكَ طَرِيقَ الرَّدَى وَصَلَ اللَّهُ طَاعَةَ وَلِيِّ أَمْرِهِ بِطَاعَةِ رَسُولِهِ وَ طَاعَةَ رَسُولِهِ بِطَاعَتِهِ فَمَنْ تَرَكَ طَاعَةَ وُلَاةِ الْأَمْرِ لَمْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَ لَا رَسُولَهُ وَ هُوَ الْإِقْرَارُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَ الْتَمِسُوا الْبُيُوتَ الَّتِي أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَ يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ فَإِنَّهُ أَخْبَرَكُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رِجَالٌ لَا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَ لَا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَ إِقَامِ الصَّلَاةِ وَ إِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ يَخَافُونَ يَوْماً تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَ الْأَبْصَارُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدِ اسْتَخْلَصَ الرُّسُلَ لِأَمْرِهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْلَصَهُمْ مُصَدِّقِينَ بِذَلِكَ فِي نُذُرِهِ فَقَال: 
وَ إِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلا فِيها نَذِير


ٌ تَاهَ مَنْ جَهِلَ وَ اهْتَدَى مَنْ أَبْصَرَ وَ عَقَلَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يَقُولُ



فَإِنَّها لا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصارُ وَ لكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ


وَ كَيْفَ يَهْتَدِي مَنْ لَمْ يُبْصِرْ وَ كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ مَنْ لَمْ يَتَدَبَّرْ اتَّبِعُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَ أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِ وَ أَقِرُّوا بِمَا نَزَلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَ اتَّبِعُوا آثَارَ الْهُدَى فَإِنَّهُمْ عَلَامَاتُ الْأَمَانَةِ وَ التُّقَى وَ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ لَوْ أَنْكَرَ رَجُلٌ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ عليه السلام وَ أَقَرَّ بِمَنْ سِوَاهُ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ اقْتَصُّوا الطَّرِيقَ بِالْتِمَاسِ الْمَنَارِ وَ الْتَمِسُوا مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحُجُبِ الْآثَارَ تَسْتَكْمِلُوا أَمْرَ دِينِكُمْ وَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ
اذن بدون آل محمد عليهم افضل الصلوات لايمكن ان ننال التقوى وكل خيراتها التي لا تعد ولا تحصى.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 25
- لازلنا في شرح - متزودتا التقوى ليوم جزائك
لان التقوى اهم ما اكد عليه القران الكريم والعترة الطاهرة عليهم صلوات الله تعالى ووعدوا عليها الوعود الكثيرة للدنيا والاخرة :
إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ
فنعود للروايات :
الكافي 2 
مُفَضَّلِ بْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ كُنْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فَذَكَرْنَا الْأَعْمَالَ فَقُلْتُ أَنَا:
مَا أَضْعَفَ عَمَلِي؟!
فَقَالَ:
مَهْ اسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي:
إِنَّ قَلِيلَ الْعَمَلِ مَعَ التَّقْوَى خَيْرٌ مِنْ كَثِيرِ الْعَمَلِ بِلَا تَقْوَى.
قُلْتُ :
كَيْفَ يَكُونُ كَثِيرٌ بِلَا تَقْوَى؟!
قَالَ:
نَعَمْ مِثْلُ الرَّجُلِ يُطْعِمُ طَعَامَهُ وَ يَرْفُقُ جِيرَانَهُ وَ يُوَطِّئُ رَحْلَهُ فَإِذَا ارْتَفَعَ لَهُ الْبَابُ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ دَخَلَ فِيهِ فَهَذَا الْعَمَلُ بِلَا تَقْوَى وَ يَكُونُ الْآخَرُ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ فَإِذَا ارْتَفَعَ لَهُ الْبَابُ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ فِيهِ.
الكافي 8 
َ وَ كَتَبَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام إِلَى رَجُلٍ:
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ:
أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ لَا يَرْغَبُ فِيمَا قَدْ سَعِدَ بِهِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَ السَّعِيدُ يَتَّعِظُ بِمَوْعِظَةِ التَّقْوَى وَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرَادُ بِالْمَوْعِظَةِ غَيْرُهُ.

الكافي 8 
َّ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله لِسَلْمَانَ:
لَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ عَلَيْكَ فَضْلٌ إِلَّا بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ إِنْ كَانَ التَّقْوَى لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأَنْتَ أَفْضَلُ.

من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 1 
وَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام لَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَقَابِرَ:
يَا أَهْلَ التُّرْبَةِ وَ يَا أَهْلَ الْغُرْبَةِ أَمَّا الدُّورُ فَقَدْ سُكِنَتْ وَ أَمَّا الْأَزْوَاجُ فَقَدْ نُكِحَتْ وَ أَمَّا الْأَمْوَالُ فَقَدْ قُسِمَتْ فَهَذَا خَبَرُ مَا عِنْدَنَا وَ لَيْتَ شِعْرِي مَا عِنْدَكُمْ ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ وَ قَالَ:
لَوْ أُذِنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْجَوَابِ لَقَالُوا:
إِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى
وسائل‏الشيعة 15 
ِ الْهَيْثَمِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ الصَّادِقَ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
مَنْ أَخْرَجَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مِنْ ذُلِّ الْمَعَاصِي إِلَى عِزِّ التَّقْوَى أَغْنَاهُ اللَّهُ بِلَا مَالٍ وَ أَعَزَّهُ بِلَا عَشِيرَةٍ وَ آنَسَهُ بِلَا أَنِيسٍ
وَ مَنْ خَافَ اللَّهَأَخَافَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ كُلَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ
وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَخَفِ اللَّهَ أَخَافَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ
وَ مَنْ رَضِيَ مِنَ اللَّهِ بِالْيَسِيرِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ رَضِيَ مِنْهُ بِالْيَسِيرِ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ
وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَحْيِ مِنْ طَلَبِ الْمَعَاشِ خَفَّتْ مَئُونَتُهُ وَ نَعَّمَ أَهْلَهُ
وَ مَنْ زَهِدَ فِي الدُّنْيَا أَثْبَتَ اللَّهُ الْحِكْمَةَ فِي قَلْبِهِ وَ أَنْطَقَ بِهَا لِسَانَهُ وَ بَصَّرَهُ عُيُوبَ الدُّنْيَا دَاءَهَا وَ دَوَاءَهَاوَ أَخْرَجَهُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا سَالِماً إِلَى دَارِ السَّلَامِ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 26 
ذلِكَ الْكِتابُ لا رَيْبَ فيهِ هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقين‏
ان الزائر لما يسئل من الله تعالى ان تكون نفسه متزودتا التقوى ليوم الجزاء لابد ان يعرف التقوى كاملتا ويعرف اثار التقوى . 
فان التقوى من اهم ما وصى به الله تعالى في القران الكريم والاحاديث القدسية التي هي اقوال الله تعالى في غير القران الكريم وكذلك ما ورد في احاديث الرسول الكريم و اهل البيت عيهم السلام ؛
فان للتقوى اثار دنيوية واخروية وبشائر عظيمة للانسان في الدارين وبالحقيقة لو اردنا ان نختصر كل ما قرئنا وان كان يصعب ذلك لكن يمكن اي يقال بان لا سعادة في الدارين ابدا الا للمتقين ؛ واي عظمة اعظم من ان يقول الله تعالى بان لا يكون القران الا انه هدي للمتقين فاي هدية سماوية اعظم من هذا؟!
قارئي العزيز:
ان يكون القران الذي هو الكتاب الخاتم للكتب والذي هو الثقل الاكبر والعترة التي هي الثقل الاصغر لسهولة فهمهم ؛ وهم القران الناطق كل هذا هدى للمتقين كما قال الله تعالى :
ذلِكَ الْكِتابُ لا رَيْبَ فيهِ هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقين‏
لنعرف الان من هم المتقين 
تفسير الإمام عليه السلام‏:
هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ الْمُوبِقَاتِ وَ يَتَّقُونَ تَسْلِيطَ السَّفَهِ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى إِذَا عَلِمُوا مَا يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ عِلْمُهُ عَمِلُوا بِمَا يُوجِبُ لَهُمْ رِضَا رَبِّهِمْ.
وسنتابع الايات الكريمة في معنى التقوى والبشائر الدنيوية والاخروية للمتقين .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 27 
الزائر الذي عرف من المقطع الاول من الزيارة المباركة مقدار ما وفق له من مقام امير المؤمنين عليه السلامواولاده المعصومين عليهم الصلوات ؛ وهنا يطلب من الله سبحانه ان تكون نفسه متزودة التقوى ليوم جزاء الله تعالى؛ لان المتقين هم الشيعه ولابد ان نعرف ما هو التقوى لنسئل ونلح بالدعاء لنُرزق هذه المنقبة والكرامة العظيمة لنكون من شيعتهم ونستحق زيارتهم بيقين ونكون من الزوار العارفين بحقهم لان هناك مراتب لثواب واجر الزيارة واعلاها تعطى لمن يكون عارفا بحقهم والمتقي هو ممن يكون عارفا بحقهم لذلك اطلنا ونطيل الكلام في التقوى التي هي مفتاح السعادة والهدوء والسكينة والوقار في الدارين .
قال الله تعالى في كتابه المجيد :
لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَ الْمَغْرِبِ وَ لكِنَّ الْبِرَّ :
مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ
وَ الْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ
وَ الْمَلائِكَةِ
وَ الْكِتابِ
وَ النَّبِيِّينَ
وَ آتَى الْمالَ عَلى‏ حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبى‏ وَ الْيَتامى‏ وَ الْمَساكينَ وَ ابْنَ السَّبيلِ وَ السَّائِلينَ وَ فِي الرِّقابِ
وَ أَقامَ الصَّلاةَ
وَ آتَى الزَّكاةَ
وَ الْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذا عاهَدُوا
وَ الصَّابِرينَ فِي الْبَأْساءِ وَ الضَّرَّاءِ وَ حينَ الْبَأْسِ 

أُولئِكَ الَّذينَ صَدَقُوا وَ أُولئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ

اذ وفقنا للتقوى فلنا بشائر كثيره في الدارين منها كما قال الله تعالى :
* وَ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقينَ 
ْ * وَ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَ يُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ عَليمٌ
ِّ * فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقينَ
* وَ سارِعُوا إِلى‏ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَ جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّماواتُ وَ الْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقينَ

ِ* وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً 
َّ * وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً 
ْ * وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئاتِهِ وَ يُعْظِمْ لَهُ أَجْراً 
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3 
َ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :
مَنْ أَتَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِرِزْقٍ لَمْ يَخْطُ إِلَيْهِ بِرِجْلِهِ وَ لَمْ يَمُدَّ إِلَيْهِ يَدَهُ وَ لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ فِيهِ بِلِسَانِهِ وَ لَمْ يَشُدَّ إِلَيْهِ ثِيَابَهُ وَ لَمْ يَتَعَرَّضْ لَهُ كَانَ مِمَّنْ ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي كِتَابِهِ وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً وَ يَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 28 
الكافي 8 
من كلاملامير المؤمنين عليه السلام
أَلَا وَ إِنَّ التَّقْوَى مَطَايَا ذُلُلٌ حُمِلَ عَلَيْهَا أَهْلُهَا وَ أُعْطُوا أَزِمَّتَهَا فَأَوْرَدَتْهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ وَ فُتِحَتْ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَ وَجَدُوا رِيحَهَا وَ طِيبَهَا وَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ :
ادْخُلُوها بِسَلامٍ آمِنِين‏

من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 1 
وَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام لَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَقَابِرَ:
يَا أَهْلَ التُّرْبَةِ وَ يَا أَهْلَ الْغُرْبَةِ:
أَمَّا الدُّورُ فَقَدْ سُكِنَتْ
وَ أَمَّا الْأَزْوَاجُ فَقَدْ نُكِحَتْ
وَ أَمَّا الْأَمْوَالُ فَقَدْ قُسِمَتْ
فَهَذَا خَبَرُ مَا عِنْدَنَا وَ لَيْتَ شِعْرِي مَا عِنْدَكُمْ ؟
ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ وَ قَالَ:
لَوْ أُذِنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْجَوَابِ لَقَالُوا إِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى
تامل:
وهل لاحظت قارئي العزيز؟
كيف قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام عن الاموات بانهم ما قالوا اي شيئ في جواب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لما اخبرهم عن جميع ما هو نهاية اماني الانسان في الدنيا وكيف اصبحت عاقبتها لهم ؛ وهو ان الزاد النافع للاخرة فقط هو التقوى ؛ ولوكان اي شيئ نافع سواه لذكروه في جواب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛ لذلك فنحن لما نزور المعصومين عليهم السلام نطلب من الله تعالى ان يجعل انفسنا متزودتا التقوى لكي نحصل على الزاد الواقعي وان الزائر لما يزور ائمته عليهم السلام يطلب منهم هذا الكنز العظيم والزاد المنجي في الاخرة وهي من احسن ما يحصله الزائر ببركة امامه الذي يزوره .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة عادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


الفصل 29 
وان هناك موارد ان لم نعمل بها حرمنا من هذا المقام العظيم الا وهو مقام التقوى ؛ ولذلك لما نسئل الله تعالى في الزيارة بان يجعل نفوسنا متزودتا التقوى انما نطلب كل هذه المقامات وكذلك نسئله ان يزيل كل الموانع عن طريق التقوى ومن هذه الموانع الكثيرة عن التقوى :
وسائل‏الشيعة 16 
ْ قَالَ يَا أَبَا ذَرّ:
ٍ لَا يَكُونُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ حَتَّى يُحَاسِبَ نَفْسَهُ أَشَدَّ مِنْ مُحَاسَبَةِ الشَّرِيكِ شَرِيكَهُ فَيَعْلَمَ مِنْ أَيْنَ مَطْعَمُهُ وَ مِنْ أَيْنَ مَشْرَبُهُ وَ مِنْ أَيْنَ مَلْبَسُهُ أَ مِنْ حَلَالٍ أَوْ مِنْ حَرَامٍ.
يَا أَبَا ذَرٍّ:
مَنْ لَمْ يُبَالِ مِنْ أَيْنَ اكْتَسَبَ الْمَالَ؟ لَمْ يُبَالِ اللَّهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَدْخَلَهُ النَّارَ.

وسائل‏الشيعة 16 
َ قَضَاءُ حُقُوقِ الْإِخْوَانِ أَشْرَفُ أَعْمَالِ الْمُتَّقِينَ يَسْتَجْلِبُ مَوَدَّةَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ وَ شَوْقَ الْحُورِ الْعِينِ

وسائل‏الشيعة 17 
وَ اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْخَلَائِقَ لَمْ يُوَكَّلُوا بِشَيْ‏ءٍ أَعْظَمَ مِنَ التَّقْوَى فَإِنَّهُ وَصِيَّتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ
وهناك من الطرق اليسيره لنيل التقوى ومنها :
مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 
وَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ:
مَنْ عَزَّى حَزِيناً أَلْبَسَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مِنْ لِبَاسِ التَّقْوَى وَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَى رُوحِهِ فِي الْأَرْوَاحِ.
ملاحظة:
ان باب التقوى جدا وسيع ومهم وهو الهدف وعليه مدار الاهداف لذلك ساترك التفصل للطبعة الثانية لشرح الزيارة لان فيه اكثر تفصيلا باذن الله تعالى .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


الفصل 30


مستنة بسنن اوليائك


قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في وصيته للامام الحسن عليسه السلام والوصية موجودة في كتاب نهج البلاغة :


وَ اعْلَمْ يَا بُنَيَّ أَنَّ أَحَبَّ مَا أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِهِ إِلَيَّ مِنْ وَصِيَّتِي تَقْوَى اللَّهِ وَ الِاقْتِصَارُ عَلَى مَا فَرَضَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَ الْأَخْذُ بِمَا مَضَى عَلَيْهِ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنْ آبَائِكَ وَ الصَّالِحُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِكَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَدَعُوا أَنْ نَظَرُوا لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ كَمَا أَنْتَ نَاظِرٌ وَ فَكَّرُوا كَمَا أَنْتَ مُفَكِّرٌ ثُمَّ رَدَّهُمْ‏آخِرُ ذَلِكَ إِلَى الْأَخْذِ بِمَا عَرَفُوا وَ الْإِمْسَاكِ عَمَّا لَمْ يُكَلَّفُوا


الكافي 1 
عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
وَ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْداداً يُحِبُّونَهُمْ كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ
قَالَ:
هُمْ وَ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءُ فُلَانٍ وَ فُلَانٍ اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَئِمَّةً دُونَ الْإِمَامِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً فَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ 
وَ لَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذابَ أَنَّ الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذابِ.
إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا وَ رَأَوُا الْعَذابَ وَ تَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الْأَسْبابُ. وَ قالَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ كَما تَبَرَّؤُا مِنَّا كَذلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمالَهُمْ حَسَراتٍ عَلَيْهِمْ وَ ما هُمْ بِخارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ
ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام:
هُمْ وَ اللَّهِ يَا جَابِرُ أَئِمَّةُ الظَّلَمَةِ وَ أَشْيَاعُهُمْ
** عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِأَصْحَابِهِ أَيُّ عُرَى الْإِيمَانِ أَوْثَقُ؟؟ فَقَالُوا اللَّهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ؛ وَ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الصَّلَاةُ؛ وَ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الزَّكَاةُ ؛ وَ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الصِّيَامُ؛ وَ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْحَجُ‏ وَ الْعُمْرَةُ؛ وَ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْجِهَادُ.
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
لِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُمْ فَضْلٌ وَ لَيْسَ بِهِ وَ لَكِنْ :
أَوْثَقُ عُرَى الْإِيمَانِ الْحُبُّ فِي اللَّهِ وَ الْبُغْضُ فِي اللَّهِ وَ تَوَالِي أَوْلِيَاءِ اللَّهِ وَ التَّبَرِّي مِنْ أَعْدَاءِ اللَّهِ
** عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
الْمُتَحَابُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى أَرْضِ زَبَرْجَدَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ فِي ظِلِّ عَرْشِهِ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَ كِلْتَا يَدَيْهِ يَمِينٌ وُجُوهُهُمْ أَشَدُّ بَيَاضاً وَ أَضْوَأُ مِنَ الشَّمْسِ الطَّالِعَةِ يَغْبِطُهُمْ بِمَنْزِلَتِهِمْ كُلُّ مَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ وَ كُلُّ نَبِيٍّ مُرْسَلٍ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ فَيُقَالُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُتَحَابُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ.
سياتي شرح العبارة من الزيارة المباركة وفق هذه الاحاديث المذكورة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 31
ان البشرية لما كان خالقها واحد والاب والام واحد والمصير واحد وعلى طول تاريخ البشرية انقسمت الى قسمين :
اما الانسان من اولياء الله تعالى او من اولياء الشيطان .
وان اولياء الله تعالى كان همهم الوحيد على طول حياتهم الخلاص من هول المطلع وعذاب البرزخ في القبر وعذاب الاخرة حين العرض على الله تعالى فهم حاولوا جاهدين للحصول على اقصر طريق للنجاة مع افضل طريق للعيش بعز والاكل من ازكى الطعام؛
فالمؤمن العاقل هو الذي يكون متعضاباواياء الله تعالى لينال السعادة :
الكافي 8 72
كلام علي بن الحسين عليه السلام
فَاحْذَرُوا مَا حَذَّرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا فَعَلَ بِالظَّلَمَةِ فِي كِتَابِهِ وَ لَا تَأْمَنُوا أَنْ يُنْزِلَ بِكُمْ بَعْضَ مَا تَوَاعَدَ بِهِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ فِي الْكِتَابِ وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَعَظَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ بِغَيْرِكُمْ فَإِنَّ السَّعِيدَ مَنْ وُعِظَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَ لَقَدْ أَسْمَعَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ مَا قَدْ فَعَلَ بِالْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى قَبْلَكُمْ حَيْثُ قَالَ وَ كَمْ قَصَمْنا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ كانَتْ ظالِمَةً وَ إِنَّمَا عَنَى بِالْقَرْيَةِ أَهْلَهَا
ففي الزيارة المباركة نطلب من الله تعالى ان يوفقنا للاستنان بسنن اوليائه ليكفينا مؤونة التجارب ويختصر لنا الطريق لنتفرغ لزيارة ائمتنا عليهم السلام. 
وينبغي ان نلتفت الى اننا نساله تعالى ان يوفقنا للاستنان باوليائه لا اولياء سواه ومن لوازم هذا الدعاء ان نعرف من اولياء الله تعالى؟؟
لان الذي يشرك في عمله بمقدار مهما كان صغيرا 
فانه بذلك المقدار سيكون خارجا عن ولاية الله سبحانه.
اذن لاتنطبق كلمة اولياء الله الا على المعصوم عليه السلام بالدرجة الاولى ثم على الذين اتبعوا المعصوم عليه السلام مسلمين له لانه مختار الله تعالى ولا ينطق عن الهوى .
اللهم وفقنا لمعرفة اوليائك والاقتداء بهم يارب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 32 

مفارقة لأخلاق أعدائك


ان معنى لأخلاق وأعدائك في كتاب العين ومجمع البحرين كتابي اللغة المعروفين هو:
و الفرق: تفريق بين شيئين فرقا حتى يفترقا و يتفرقا. 
و تفارق القوم و افترقوا أي فارق بعضهم بعضا. 
و الفرقة بالضم: الاسم من فارقته مفارقة و فراقا. 
خلق: الخليقة: الخلق، و الخليقة: الطبيعة. 
خليق له، أي: جدير به. 
و إنه لخليق لذاك، أي: شبيه، و ما أخلقه، أي: ما أشبهه. 
و الخلق: السجية. 
و منه و أكره أن أتخذ ذلك خلقا
أي عادة و طبعا. 
و الخلق: كيفية نفسانية تصدر عنها الأفعال بسهولة. 
و فيه من صفات أهل الدين حسن الخلق
و العدوان و الاعتداء و العداء، و العدوى و التعدي: الظلم البراح‏
قوله تعالى: فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين [2/193] أي تعد و ظلم. 
قوله تعالى: و أولئك هم العادون‏
أي هم الكاملون المتناهون في الظلم. 
قوله تعالى: إن من أزواجكم و أولادكم عدوا لكم [64/14] أي سببا إلى معاصي الله، يستوي فيه الواحد و غيره.
قوله تعالى: إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة و البغضاء في الخمر و الميسر[5/91] العداوة: تباعد القلوب و النيات.
ان الزائر لما يقف عبدا ذليلا امام ولي الله تعالى في الزيارة يطلب منه ان يوفقه لمفارقة اخلاق اعدائه ؛ وهذا يستلزم امور متعدده وهي :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 33



*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صلي على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*



لابد لنا ان نعرف ان الله تعالى له اعداء؛ وان للاعداء اخلاقيات خاصة بهم لذلك يجب ان نتجنب اخلاقهم ؛ وان اعداء الله تعالى هم اعداء اهل البيت عليهم السلام لان اهل البيت هم من يمثل الله تعالى في الارض فاطاعتهم اطاعة الله تعالى والعداء لهم عداء مع الله تعالى كما في الاحاديث التالية :


*


بحارالأنوار 22


عن الخصال


‏ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ مِهْرَانَ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ:


لَمَّا حَضَرَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله الْوَفَاةُ دَعَانِي فَلَمَّا دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ.


قَالَ لِي يَا عَلِيُّ:


أَنْتَ وَصِيِّي وَ خَلِيفَتِي عَلَى أَهْلِي وَ أُمَّتِي فِي حَيَاتِي وَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِي


وَلِيُّكَ وَلِيِّي وَ وَلِيِّي وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ


وَ عَدُوُّكَ عَدُوِّي وَ عَدُوِّي عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ


يَا عَلِيُّ:


الْمُنْكِرُ لِإِمَامَتِكَ بَعْدِي كَالْمُنْكِرِ لِرِسَالَتِي فِي حَيَاتِي


لِأَنَّكَ مِنِّي وَ أَنَا مِنْكَ ثُمَّ أَدْنَانِي فَأَسَرَّ إِلَيَّ أَلْفَ بَابٍ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ كُلُّ بَابٍ يَفْتَحُ أَلْفَ بَابٍ.


بحارالأنوار 31 :


عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :


قَالَ نَشَدْتُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ هَلْ فِيكُمْ أَحَدٌ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ:


أَنْتَ الْخَلِيفَةُ فِي الْأَهْلِ وَ الْوَلَدِ وَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي كُلِّ غَيْبَةٍ،


عَدُوُّكَ عَدُوِّي وَ عَدُوِّي عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ،


وَ وَلِيُّكَ وَلِيِّي وَ وَلِيِّي وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ، غَيْرِي.


قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ لَا.


قَالَ نَشَدْتُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ هَلْ فِيكُمْ أَحَدٌ قَالَ لَهُرَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ يَا عَلِيُّ:


مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ وَ وَالَاكَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُ الرَّحْمَةُ


وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ وَ عَادَاكَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُ اللَّعْنَةُ،


فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه واله ):


ادْعُ اللَّهَ لِي وَ لِأَبِي لَا يَكُونُ مِمَّنْ يُبْغِضُهُ وَ يُعَادِيهِ،


فَقَالَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ وَ سَلَّمَ:


اسْكُنِي، إِنْ كُنْتِ أَنْتِ وَ أَبُوكِ مِمَّنْ يَتَوَلَّاهُ وَ يُحِبُّهُ فَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ لَكُمَا الرَّحْمَةُ، وَ إِنْ كُنْتُمَا مِمَّنْ يُبْغِضُهُ وَ يُعَادِيهِ فَقَدْ سَبَقَتْ لَكُمَا اللَّعْنَةُ، وَ لَقَدْ خَبُثْتِ أَنْتِ، وَ أَبُوكِ أَوَّلُ مَنْ يَظْلِمُهُ وَ أَنْتِ أَوَّلُ مَنْ يُقَاتِلُهُ، غَيْرِي.


قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ لَا.


قَالَ:


نَشَدْتُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ هَلْ فِيكُمْ أَحَدٌ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ مِثْلَ مَا قَالَ لِييَا عَلِيُّ :


أَنْتَ أَخِي وَ أَنَا أَخُوكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَ الْآخِرَةِ وَ مَنْزِلُكَ مُوَاجِهَ مَنْزِلِي كَمَا يَتَوَاجَهُ الْإِخْوَانُ فِي الْخُلْدِ. قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ لَا.


قَالَ :


نَشَدْتُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ هَلْ فِيكُمْ أَحَدٌ قَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ يَا عَلِيُّ:


إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَصَّكَ بِأَمْرٍ وَ أَعْطَاكَهُ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ وَ لَا أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُ عِنْدَهُ، الزُّهْدُ فِي الدُّنْيَا، فَلَيْسَ تَنَالُ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً وَ لَا تَنَالُ مِنْكَ وَ هِيَ زِينَةُ الْأَبْرَارِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ،
فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ أَحَبَّكَ وَ صَدَقَ عَلَيْكَ، 
وَ وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ وَ كَذَبَ عَلَيْكَ،
غَيْرِي.


..... سياتي تمام الحديث واحاديث اخرى لنعرف ان طلبنا ان نرزق مخالفة اخلاق اعداء الله تعالى هو طلب مخافة اخلاق اعداء امير المؤمنين عليه السلام .....


قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ لَا. قَالَ نَشَدْتُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ.....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 34*
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*الى اخر الخطبة المباركة التي خطبها امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في الشورى والتي منها استفدنا في موضوعنا بان العدو الحقيقي لله تعالى هو عدو آل محمد عليهم السلام ومن اهم اخلاقيات العدو لهم عليهم السلام هو انكار الحق مع استيقان انفسهم به .*
*بحارالأنوار 39*
*الصَّادِقِ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه والهلِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام:*
*يَا عَلِيُّ:*
*أَنْتَ مِنِّي وَ أَنَا مِنْكَ وَلِيُّكَ وَلِيِّي وَ وَلِيِّي وَلِيُّ اللَّهِ وَ عَدُوُّكَ عَدُوِّي وَ عَدُوِّي عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ*
*يَا عَلِيُّ*
*أَنَا حَرْبٌ لِمَنْ حَارَبَكَ وَ سِلْمٌ لِمَنْ سَالَمَكَ يَا عَلِيُّ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَ أَنْتَ ذُو قَرْنَيْهَا يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ قَسِيمُ الْجَنَّةِ وَ النَّارِ لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ عَرَفَكَ وَ عَرَفْتَهُ وَ لَا يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ إِلَّا مَنْ أَنْكَرَكَ وَأَنْكَرْتَهُ*
*يَا عَلِيُّ أَنْتَ وَ الْأَئِمَّةُ مِنْ وُلْدِكَ عَلَى الْأَعْرَافِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَعْرِفُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِعَلَامَاتِهِمْ يَا عَلِيُّ لَوْلَاكَ لَمْ يُعْرَفِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بَعْدِي.*
*من كتاب جمال ‏الأسبوع 389*
*اللهم من أرادني بسوء فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اصرفه عني و اكفني كيد عدوي فإن عدوي عدو آل محمد صلى الله عليه واله و عدو آل محمد عدو محمد و عدو محمد صلى الله عليه واله عدوك فأعطني سؤلي يا مولاي في عدوي عاجلا غير آجل يا معطي الرغائب صل على محمد و آل محمد و أعطني رغبتي فيما سألتك يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام‏.*
*وان كل رذيلة اخلاقية وردت في روايات اهل البيت عليهم السلام هي من اخلاقيات اعداء اهل البيت عليهم السلام ؛ فنسال الله تعالى ان يجنبنا اياها .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 35
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*
*مشغولة عن الدنيا بحمدك وثنائك*
*ان الزائر الذي طلب من ربه في حرم امامه قائلا :*
*اللهم فاجعل نفسي مطمئنة بقدرك راضية بقضائك فانه لا هم له الا ان يشكر الله تعالى تاركا الدنيا لاهل الدنيا حيث يعلم انهم لا يسبقونه في رزقه كما قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :*
*رزقك لا يسبقك اليه غيرك*
*ان للدنيا بنون وللاخرة بنون وان زوار الائمة يتادبون بهذه الزيارة المباركة ان يكونوا من ابناء الاخرة ؛ لانهم يعلمون بان الدنيا وان تركتها فهي تجري ورائك حتى تاكل ما قدر لك من رزقه*
*بحارالأنوار 74*
*قَالَ قَالَ عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام :*
*إِنَّمَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمُ اثْنَتَيْنِ اتِّبَاعَ الْهَوَى وَ طُولَ الْأَمَلِ فَأَمَّا اتِّبَاعُ الْهَوَى فَيَصُدُّ عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَ أَمَّا طُولُ الْأَمَلِ فَيُنْسِي الْآخِرَةَ ؛ ارْتَحَلَتِ الْآخِرَةُ مُقْبِلَةً وَ ارْتَحَلَتِ الدُّنْيَا مُدْبِرَةً*
*وَ لِكُلٍّ بَنُونَ فَكُونُوا مِنْ بَنِي الْآخِرَةِ وَ لَا تَكُونُوا مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الدُّنْيَا الْيَوْمَ عَمَلٌ وَ لَا حِسَابَ وَ غَداً حِسَابٌ وَ لَا عَمَل‏*
*نهج‏البلاغة*
*في وصيته عليه السلام لولده الامام الحسن عليه السلام*
*يَا بُنَيَّ:*
*أَكْثِرْ مِنْ ذِكْرِ الْمَوْتِ وَ ذِكْرِ مَا تَهْجُمُ عَلَيْهِ وَ تُفْضِي بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ وَ قَدْ أَخَذْتَ مِنْهُ حِذْرَكَ وَ شَدَدْتَ لَهُ أَزْرَكَ وَ لَا يَأْتِيَكَ بَغْتَةً فَيَبْهَرَكَ وَ إِيَّاكَ :*
*أَنْ تَغْتَرَّ بِمَا تَرَى مِنْ إِخْلَادِ أَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا إِلَيْهَا وَ تَكَالُبِهِمْ عَلَيْهَا فَقَدْ نَبَّأَكَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَ نَعَتْ هِيَ لَكَ عَنْ نَفْسِهَا وَ تَكَشَّفَتْ لَكَ عَنْ مَسَاوِيهَا فَإِنَّمَا أَهْلُهَا كِلَابٌ عَاوِيَةٌ وَ سِبَاعٌ ضَارِيَةٌ يَهِرُّ بَعْضُهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَ يَأْكُلُ عَزِيزُهَا ذَلِيلَهَا وَ يَقْهَرُ كَبِيرُهَا صَغِيرَهَا نَعَمٌ مُعَقَّلَةٌ وَ أُخْرَى مُهْمَلَةٌ قَدْ أَضَلَّتْ عُقُولَهَا وَ رَكِبَتْ مَجْهُولَهَا سُرُوحُ عَاهَةٍ بِوَادٍ وَعْثٍ لَيْسَ لَهَا رَاعٍ يُقِيمُهَا وَ لَا مُسِيمٌ يُسِيمُهَا سَلَكَتْ بِهِمُ الدُّنْيَا طَرِيقَ الْعَمَى وَ أَخَذَتْ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ عَنْ مَنَارِ الْهُدَى فَتَاهُوا فِي حَيْرَتِهَا وَ غَرِقُوا فِي نِعْمَتِهَا وَ اتَّخَذُوهَا رَبّاً فَلَعِبَتْ بِهِمْ وَ لَعِبُوا بِهَا وَ نَسُوا مَا وَرَاءَهَا*
*فالزائر يتادب بهذه الاداب الربانية ويترك الدنيا لاهل الدنيا كما قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام فانهم كالكلاب العاوية على يهر بعضها على بعض؛ اما المؤمن الزائر بزيارة امين الله فانه يترك الدنيا لاهلها وينشغل بحمد الله وثنائه لا شغل له الا هذا وهو يسعى لرزقه باجمال وجميل الكسب كما قال جبرئيل عليه السلامللرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله :*
*الكافي 2*
*عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ خَطَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ فَقَالَ:*
*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَ اللَّهِ مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ يُقَرِّبُكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَ يُبَاعِدُكُمْ مِنَ النَّارِ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَ مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ يُقَرِّبُكُمْ مِنَ النَّارِ وَ يُبَاعِدُكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْهُ*
*أَلَا وَ إِنَّ الرُّوحَ الْأَمِينَ نَفَثَ فِي رُوعِي أَنَّهُ لَنْ تَمُوتَ نَفْسٌ حَتَّى تَسْتَكْمِلَ رِزْقَهَا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَ أَجْمِلُوا فِي الطَّلَبِوَ لَا يَحْمِلْ أَحَدَكُمْ اسْتِبْطَاءُ شَيْ‏ءٍ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ أَنْ يَطْلُبَهُ بِغَيْرِ حِلِّهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُدْرَكُ مَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِطَاعَتِهِ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

يعطيك العافية 
اخ اويس القرني 
موفق الى كل خير بحق الحسين  علية السلام 

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين 36
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل علي محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

اللهم ان قلوب المخبتين اليك والهة
*الان وصلنا الى المقطع الثالث من الزيارة المباركة وسنبدء كالمقاطع السابقة نشرح فقرة فقرة؛ وعمادنا الذي نعتمد عليه هو كلامهم سلام الله عليهم الذي هو نور لاظلمة فيها :*
*هنا نقرر ونعترف بان قلوب المخبتين هي القلوب التي تكون لربها والهة ؛ وهذا يعني اننا يجب ان نعرف من هم المخبتون ثم ما هو الوله الى الله تعالى لنعرف ان اردنا ان نكون اصحاب لتلك القلوب يجب ان نعمل كعملهم لننال مقامهم .*
*وهل يستوي من يعرف من هم المخبتون ويقرر هذه الحقيقة لربه امام امامه ومن لا يعرف وان كان هو يتبع امامه في قرائت الزيارة ولكن كما قال الله تعالى :*
قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ
*والان نصل لفهم معنى الاخبات في كتب اللغة الشيعية المعروفة ثم نعرج على الرويات المباركة لنعرف ماذا يقول ائمتنا عنه*
*كتاب‏العين ج : 4 ص : 241*
*و المخبت: الخاشع المتضرع، يخبت إلى الله و يخبت قلبه لله.* 
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 199*
*(**خبت) قوله تعالى: و أخبتوا إلى ربهم [11/23] أي اطمأنوا و سكنت قلوبهم و نفوسهم إليه.* 
*و مثله قوله: فتخبت له قلوبهم [22/54] و الإخبات الخشوع و التواضع.* 
*اما معنى الاخبات في انوار اهل البيت عليهم السلام ومن هم المخبتون سياتيك شرحه بالتفصيل*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امين* *37*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
*والعن اعدائهم*
*المخبت كما ورد في رواياتهم عليهم السلام هو المسلّم لهم سلام الله عليهم ومطمئن قلبه في تسليمه لهم لايعتريه ادنى شك ولذلك يكون المسلّمين قلوبهم والهة في الدعاء؛ وان لم يكن قلبه مطمئن في تسليمه كيف يكون واله قلبه ؟*
*؛ كما قال الامام عليهالسلام عن كليب في هذه الرواية المباركة :*
***
*بصائر الدرجات‏*
*عَنْ زَيْدٍ الشَّحَّامِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:*
*قُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ عِنْدَنَا رَجُلًا يُسَمَّى كُلَيْباً فَلَا نَتَحَدَّثُ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئاً إِلَّا قَالَ أَنَا أُسَلِّمُ.*
*فَسَمَّيْنَاهُ كُلَيْبَ التَّسْلِيمِ* 
*قَالَ فَتَرَحَّمَ عَلَيْهِ*
*ثُمَّ قَالَ:*
*أَ تَدْرُونَ مَا التَّسْلِيمُ؟*
*فَسَكَتْنَا .*
*فَقَالَ:*
*هُوَ وَ اللَّهِ الْإِخْبَاتُ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ وَ أَخْبَتُوا إِلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ‏.*
*وقال الله تعالى في محكم كتابه المجيد :*
*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ وَ أَخْبَتُوا إِلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ أُولئِكَ أَصْحابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيها خالِدُون‏*
*فاذا وصل الانسان الى درجة المخبتين فليس له همّ الا الدعاء وهو منشغل القلب بربه لانه يراه انه على كل شيئ قدير ؛ وكل شيئ انزله بقدر ؛ وهو الباسط والقابض ؛ وهو اغنى واقنى ؛ فحينها لم يكن لقلوب المخبتين الا الوله بربهم . وقد وصل بعض اصحاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام لهذا المقام العظيم ونحن نطمع بربنا ببركة ائمتنا عليهم السلام ان يوصلنا لهذا المقام العظيم :*
*ومن الذين وصلوا لهذا المقام هم :*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين 38


السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير


وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون



من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


ومن الذين وصلوا لهذا المقام العظيم وهو مقام المخبتين هم كما في الرواية الاتية :


وسائل‏الشيعة 27 :


عَنْ جَمِيلِ بْنِ دَرَّاجٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ _أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام_يَقُولُ:


بَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ بِالْجَنَّةِ بُرَيْدُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْعِجْلِيُّ وَ أَبُو بَصِيرٍ لَيْثُ بْنُ الْبَخْتَرِيِّ الْمُرَادِيُّ وَ مُحَمَّدُبْنُ مُسْلِمٍ وَ زُرَارَةُأَرْبَعَةٌ نُجَبَاءُ أُمَنَاءُ اللَّهِ عَلَى حَلَالِهِ وَ حَرَامِهِ


_لَوْ لَا هَؤُلَاءِ انْقَطَعَتْ آثَارُ النُّبُوَّةِ وَ انْدَرَسَتْ_


ومن هؤلاء ايضا :


الفضيل بن يسار،


بالياء المثناة تحت و السين المهملة، النهدي


أخوه أبو القاسم قر، مات في أيام أبي عبد الله عليه السلام


قال ابن نوح يكنى أبا مسور كما في الكشي


روي أن أبا عبد الله عليه السلام كان إذا رءاه قال_ بَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ،_ من أحب أن يرى رجلا من أهل الجنة فلينظر إلى هذا


وفي كتاب


رجال‏العلامةالحلي


قال كان أبو عبد الله عليه السلام إذا نظر إلى الفضيل بن يسار مقبلا قال بَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ


. و كان يقول إن فضيلا من أصحاب أبي و إني لأحب الرجل أن يحب أصحاب أبيه.


رجال‏الكشي 213


، عن أبي جعفر (عله السلام ) قال :


كان أبو جعفر (عله السلام ) إذا دخل عليه الفضيل بن يسار يقول :


بخ بخ بَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ


، مرحبا بمن تأنس به الأرض.


ومن هذه الروايات؛ ومن هؤلاء الاجلاء؛ نعرف ان هذا المقام ممكن ان نصل اليه ونكون من المخبتين كما توصل هؤلاء الى درجة الاخبات وانما توصلوا اليه بالتسليم لائمتهم عليهم السلام لان التسليم هوالاخبات كما قرئنا سابقا ؛ ومن توصل للتسليم يبلغ درجة المخبتين كما في هذه الروايات :


قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :


يَا كَامِلُ تَدْرِي مَا قَوْلُ اللَّهِ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ؟


قُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ أَفْلَحُوا وَ فَازُوا وَ أُدْخِلُوا الْجَنَّةَ.


قَالَ:


قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُسَلِّمُونَ إِنَّ الْمُسَلِّمِينَ هُمُ النُّجَبَاءُ


*


بصائر الدرجات‏:


ابْنُ يَزِيدَ عَنْ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ حَرِيزٍ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عله السلام فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:


وَ مَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَزِدْ لَهُ فِيها حُسْناً


قَالَ الِاقْتِرَافُ التَّسْلِيمُ لَنَا وَ الصِّدْقُ عَلَيْنَا وَ أَنْ لَا يَكْذِبَ عَلَيْنَا.


*


المحاسن‏:


أَبِي عَنْ سَعْدَانَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:


إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَ مَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً


قَالَ :


الصَّلَاةُ عَلَيْهِ وَ التَّسْلِيمُ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ جَاءَ بِهِ


وان للمخبتين منازل ولهم علائم سياتي البحث عنهم ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين *39*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

*والعن اعدائهم*


*ان للمخبتين منازل عظيمة عند الله تعالى ومن عظمتها نجد ان امير المؤمنين عليهالسلام الذي هو لولاك لما خلقت الافلاك يسئل هذه المنزلة وهو يبكي بنحيب عالي*


*لان هذه المنزلة العظيمة انما تاتي بالتسليم المطلق لله تعالى وللرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وللائمة عليهم السلام*


*مستدرك‏الوسائل 4*


*عَنْ زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ قَالَ قَرَأْتُ الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ أَوَّلِهِ إِلَى آخِرِهِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْجَامِعِ بِالْكُوفَةِ عَلَى أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام قَالَ:*


*فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ الْحَوَامِيمَ قَالَ لِي أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :*


*قَدْ بَلَغْتَ عَرَائِسَ الْقُرْآنِ.*


*فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ رَأْسَ الْعِشْرِينَ مِنْ حمعسق وَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَ عَمِلُوا الصَّالِحاتِ فِي رَوْضاتِ الْجَنَّاتِ لَهُمْ ما يَشاؤُنَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذلِكَ هُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْكَبِيرُ*


*بَكَىأَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام حَتَّى عَلَا نَحِيبُه*


*ُ ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؛*


*وَ قَالَ:*


*يَا زِرُّ أَمِّنْ عَلَى دُعَائِي*


*ثُمَّ قَالَ:*


*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِخْبَاتَ الْمُخْبِتِينَ*


*اذن تسليم المخبتين يطلبه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام؛ وان بلغنا هذا المقام بتسليمنا*


*كما سلم المخبتين فليس لنا حينها هم ولا اهتمام الا بالله؛ لذلك ستكون قولوبنا والهة بربنا .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين *40*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

*والعن اعدائهم*


*وهنا سناتي بالروايات التي تبين بعض حالات ومنازل المخبتين جعلنا الله تعالى منهم مزيدا على ما مرّ :*


*مستدرك‏الوسائل 6*


*** *السَّيِّدُ ابْنُ الْبَاقِي فِي مِصْبَاحِهِ، عَنْ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْعُو بَعْدَ رَكْعَتَيِ الْوِرْدِ قَبْلَ صَلَاةِ اللَّيْلِ بِهَذَا الدُّعَاء:*


*ِ اللَّهُمَّ إِلَيْكَ خَبَتَ قُلُوبُ الْمُخْبِتِين‏*


*‏ومن هذه الفقرة نعرف ان القلوب المسلمه لله تعالى هي قلوب المخبتين والقلوب الخاشعه العابده هي قلوبهم لذلك نقول في الزيارة المباركة ان قلوب المخبتين اليك والهة لانه هي القلوب المسلمة لله تعالى .*


*بحارالأنوار 86*


*ِ وَ أَسْأَلُكَ عِلْمَ الْخَائِفِينَ وَ إِنَابَةَ الْمُخْبِتِينَ*


*في كتب اللغة :*


*الإِنابةُ*


*:* *الرجوعُ إِلى اللّه بالتَّوبة.*


*اذن ان المخبتين لهم رجعة محمودة في التوبة والرجوع الى الله تعالى بحيث يعلمنا المعصوم عليه السلام ان نطلب من الله تعالى رجعة المخبتين بالتوبة الى الى الله تعالى .*


*بحارالأنوار 95*


*..هَذَا الْيَوْمِ اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي فِيهِ طَاعَةَ الْخَاشِعِينَ وَ أَشْعِرْ فِيهِ قَلْبِي إِنَابَةَ الْمُخْبِتِينَ بِأَمْنِكَ يَا أَمَانَ الْخَائِفِينَ*


*وفي دعاء اخرمن الادعية الواردة ليوم عرفة يبين لنا ان لمنازل المخبتين خصوصية عظيمة من العلو :*


*بحارالأنوار ج 95 266ص*


*أَفْضَلَ عَلَيَّ سَنِيَّ قِسَمِهِ يَا مَنْ يَعْلَمُ سَرِيرَتِي وَ يَسْتُرُ عَلَانِيَتِي أَعْطِنِي ثَوَابَ الْمُطِيعِينَ وَ عُلُوَّ مَنَازِلِ الْمُخْبِتِين‏*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين 41


السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم 



من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


مسكن‏الفؤاد ص : 53

و قال الصادق عليه السلام :
الصبر يظهر ما في بواطن العباد من النور و الصفا و الجزع يظهر ما في بواطنهم من الظلمة و الوحشة و الصبر يدعيه كل أحد و لا يبين عنده
إلا المخبتون
و الجزع ينكره كل أحد و هو أبين على المنافقين
لأن نزول المحنة و المصيبة يخبر عن الصادق و الكاذب‏
تامل 
ان المخبتين لما كانوا هم المسلمين؛ كما شرحنا ذلك سابقا ؛ اذن فقلوبهم مسلمة وخاشعة لله تعالى ومفوضين امورهم اليه ؛ اذن فان المخبتين يتلق قلوبهم ويشع نورا في الابتلاء الذي يحتاج الى الصبر ؛وبهذه الرواية يتبين كم هناك تواصل بين اجزاء الزيارة كلها .
اللهم فاجعل نفسي مطمئنة بقدرك راضية بقضائك ؛ فان بلغت النفس لهذا المقام فتكون نفسه مخبتة وقلبه مسلما ؛ لذلك يتالق نورا وضيائا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امين* *42*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

*والعن اعدائهم*


*وقال الله تعالى في محكم الكتاب عن المخبتين وصفاتهم :*


وَبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ (34) الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَهُمْ وَالْمُقِيمِي الصَّلَاةِ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (35)


*وجاء في تفسير هذه الاية المباركة :*


*قال علي بن إبراهيم:*


*أي العابدين وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ هيبة منه لإشراق أشعة جلاله عليها. مِنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِمْمُشْفِقُونَ قيل أي من خوف عذابه يحذرون وَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ ما آتَوْا قيل يعطون ما أعطوه من الصدقات و قال علي بن إبراهيم من العبادة و الطاعة و يؤيده قراءة يأتونما أتوا في الشواذ و ما يأتي من الروايات وَ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أي خائفة أن لا يقبل منهم و أن لا يقع على الوجه اللائق فيؤاخذ به أَنَّهُمْ إِلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ راجِعُونَ أي لأن مرجعهم إليه أو من أن مرجعهم إليه و هو يعلم ما يخفى عليهم.*


*وهنا انقل لكم قصة جميلة عن عزيزنا محمد بن مسلم رضان الله تعالى عليه*


*رجال‏الكشي 164ص : 161*


*حدثني محمد بن مسعود، قال حدثني عبد الله بن محمد بن خالد الطيالسي، عن أبيه، قال كان محمد بن مسلم من أهل الكوفة يدخل على أبي جعفر (عليه السلام ) فقال أبو جعفر بَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ ، و كان محمد بن مسلم رجلا موسرا جليلا، فقال أبو جعفر (عليه السلام) تواضع قال، فأخذ قوصرة تمر فوضعها على باب المسجد و جعل يبيع التمر، فجاء قومه فقالوا فضحتنا فقال أمرني مولاي بشي‏ء فلا أبرح حتى أبيع هذه القوصرة، فقالوا أما إذا أبيت إلا هذا فاقعد في الطحانين، ثم سلموا إليه رحى، فقعد على بابه و جعل يطحن. قال أبو النصر سألت عبد الله بن محمد بن خالد، عن محمد بن مسلم فقال كان رجلا شريفا موسرا، فقال له أبو جعفر (عليه السلام ) تواضع يا محمد فلما انصرف إلى الكوفة أخذ قوصرة من تمر مع الميزان و جلس على باب مسجد الجامع و جعل ينادي عليه، فأتاه قومه فقالوا له فضحتنا، فقال إن مولاي أمرني بأمر فلن أخالفه و لن أبرح حتى أفرغ من بيع باقي هذه القوصرة، فقال له قومه إذ أبيت إلا لتشتغل ببيع و شراء فاقعد في الطحانين فهيأ رحى و جملا و جعل يطحن، و قيل إنه كان من العباد في زمانه.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين43


السلام عليكم

اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم

*ان للمخبتين انابةكما ورد في الدعاء فيقول :*

*بحارالأنوار 95 42*


*...اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي فِيهِ طَاعَةَ الْخَاشِعِينَ وَ أَشْعِرْ فِيهِ قَلْبِي إِنَابَةَ الْمُخْبِتِينَ بِأَمْنِكَ يَا أَمَانَ الْخَائِفِينَ*


*وان للمخبتين منازل عالية :*


*بحارالأنوار 95 266*


*أَفْضَلَ عَلَيَّ سَنِيَّ قِسَمِهِ يَا مَنْ يَعْلَمُ سَرِيرَتِي وَ يَسْتُرُ عَلَانِيَتِي أَعْطِنِي ثَوَابَ الْمُطِيعِينَ*


*وَ عُلُوَّ مَنَازِلِ الْمُخْبِتِين‏*


*وسنكتب ان اعاننا الله تعالى بحثا مفصلا ومستقلا في المخبتين ونكتفي هنا بهذا المقدار لكي لا نخرج عن الموضوع :*


*اللهم ان قلوب المخبتين اليك والهة*


*قال في كتاب العين اللغوي*


*كتاب‏العين ج : 4 ص : 88*


*وله: الوله: ذهاب العقل و الفؤاد من فقدان حبيب.*


*يقال: ولهت توله و تله، و هي والهة و واله.*


*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 6 ص : 367*


*(وله) في الحديث لو حننتم حنين الوله العجال لكان في جنب الله قليلا*


*الوله: جمع واله، و هو الذاهب عقله، و العجال جمع عجول و هي التي يفقد ولدها و الوله بالتحريك: ذهاب العقل و التحير من شدة الوجد.*


*و رجل واله، و امرأة واله و والهة*


*فان قلوب المخبتين هي القلوب التي ولهت في الله ولكي نصل لهذا المقام لابد ان نكون من المسلمين للقضاءو القدر ولا نحزن لما فات ولا نفرح بما اتانا الله :*


*الكافي 2 58*


*عَنْهُ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ الْجَمَّالِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كَانَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:*


*لَا يَجِدُ عَبْدٌ طَعْمَ الْإِيمَانِ حَتَّى يَعْلَمَ أَنَّ مَا أَصَابَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُخْطِئَهُ وَ أَنَّ مَا أَخْطَأَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَهُ وَ أَنَّ الضَّارَّ النَّافِعَ هُوَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ*


*وقال الله تعالى في سورة الحديد :*


*ما أَصابَ مِنْ مُصيبَةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لا في‏ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ في‏ كِتابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَبْرَأَها إِنَّ ذلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسيرٌ (22)*


*لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلى‏ ما فاتَكُمْ وَ لا تَفْرَحُوا بِما آتاكُمْ وَ اللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتالٍ فَخُورٍ (23)*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين44


السلامعليكم

اشكر مروركم اعزائي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم

*وسبل الراغبين اليك شارعة*

*الراغبين*
*اولا ننقل لكم باذن الله تعالى معنى الراغبين وشارعة من كتابي اللغة المعروفين المعتمدين وهما العين ومجمع البحرين ثم نبدء بالتاملات في خدمة قرائي الاعظاء حفظهم الله تعالى* 
*كتاب‏العين ج : 4 ص : 413*
*رغب: تقول: إنه لوهوب لكل رغيبة أي مرغوب فيها، و جمعها رغائب.* 
*و رغب رغبة و رغبى على قياس شكوى.* 
*و تقول: إليك الرغباء و منك النعماء.*
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 71*
*رغب: قوله تعالى: و من يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم [2/130] الآية، هو من قولهم رغبت عن الشي‏ء إذا زهدت فيه و لم ترده، و هو بخلاف الرغبة في الشي‏ء.* 
*و في الدعاء: إليك رغب الراغبون فرغبت*
*هو من قولك رغب في الشي‏ء كسمع يرغب رغبة: إذا حرص عليه و طمع فيه، و الهاء في رغبة لتأنيث المصدر.* 
*و في الحديث: لا تجتمع الرغبة و الرهبة في قلب إلا وجبت له الجنة*

*فالرغبة: هي السؤال و الطلب، و الرهبة: هي الخوف.*
*شارعة*
*كتاب‏العين ج : 1 ص : 252*
*شرع: شرع الوارد الماء و شرعا فهو شارع، و الماء مشروع فيه إذا تناوله بفيه.* 
*و الشريعة و المشرعة: موضع على شاطى‏ء البحر أو في البحر يهيأ لشرب الدواب، و الجميع: الشرائع، و المشارع، قال ذو الرمة:*
*و في الشرائع من. جلان مقتنص رث الثياب خفي الشخص منزرب‏*

*و الشريعة و الشرائع: ما شرع الله للعباد من أمر الدين، و أمرهم بالتمسك به من الصلاة و الصوم و الحج و شبهه، و هي الشرعة و الجمع: الشرع.*

*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 4 ص : 352*
*(شرع)**قوله تعالى: شرع لكم [42/13] أي فتح لكم و عرفكم طريقه قوله: شرعة و منهاجا [5/48] الشرعة بالكسر الدين و الشرع و الشريعة مثله، مأخوذ من الشريعة و هو مورد الناس للاستسقاء سميت بذلك لوضوحها و ظهورها، و جمعها شرائع.* 
*و المنهاج: الطريق الواضح المستقيم.* 
*فقوله شرعة و منهاجا أي دينا و طريقا واضحا.*
*قوله: على شريعة من الأمر [45/18] أي سنة و طريقة، و قيل على دين و ملة و منهاج.* 
*قوله: شرعا*
*أي ظاهرة، و يقال حيتان شرع للرافعة رءوسها، واحدها شارع.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين45


السلام عليكم

اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم

*وسبل الراغبين اليك شارعة*

*لما طلب الزائر تلك المقامات السامية من الله تعالى ؛ قد يتصور ان الوصول اليها محالا وان مقام المخبتين صعب المنال ومحال الارتقاء اليه ثم ان استقرار نفسه للقضاء والقدر واطمئنانه للمقدر المحتوم شيئ لا يمكن الوصول اليه .*


*فهذه الفقرة من الزيارة تبين ان الانسان لو اراد وعزم متوكلا على الله تعالى فان الله سبحانه لقد جعل الطريق للوصول اليه واضحا لا خفاء فيه بل هو طريق مسلوك لمن سبقه من الراغبين ؛ والانسان لا يعرف السالكين وهو محجوب عن معرفتهم لانه غير راغب في السير على سلوكهم ؛ لكنه ان رغب وعزم وتوكل فسيجد السبيل واضحا والراغبين هم امامه في السير على ذلك السبيلا الواضح ورغبته في السلوك هو الذي كشف الحجاب عن عينيه لرؤية هذا السبيل الشارع الواضح.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

(( اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم)) 

يعطيك العافية 

اخي اويس القرني 

على الطرح القيم 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين46 


السلام عليكم

اشكر مروركم اعزائي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم

*واعلام القاصدين اليك واضحة*

كالمعتاد نبدء باستخراج كلمات الفقرة من الزيارة المباركة من كتب اللغة وهما كتابان هنا من المصادر المهمة في اللغة العربية وهما كتاب العين وكتاب مجمع البحرين 


*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 3 ص : 127*
*قصد قوله تعالى: و اقصد في مشيك بالكسر أي اعدل و لا تتبختر فيه و لا تدب دبيبا، من القصد و هو مشي الاعتدال.* 

*قوله: و على الله قصد السبيل أي هداية الطريق الموصل إلى الحق واجبة عليه، كقوله تعالى: إن علينا للهدى*
*و القصد في السير كالقصد في غيره، و هو ما بين الحالتين.* 
*و القصد في الأمور: ما بين الإفراط و التفريط.* 
*و عليكم هديا قاصدا أي طريقا مستقيما معتدلا.* 
*كتاب‏العين ج : 3 ص : 266*
*و الواضحة: الطريق المسلوك.* 
*و الواضحة: الأسنان تبدو عند الضحك و توضح، و منه لا تبدين بواضحة و قد عملت الأعمال الفاضحة.* 
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 424*
*و الوضح بالتحريك: البياض من كل شي‏ء.* 
*و الوضح: بياض الصبح و القمر و الغرة و التحجيل.* 
*و وضح الأمر يضح من باب وعد وضوحا: انكشف و انجلى، و يتعدى بالألف فيقال أوضحته.* 
*و العلم: الجبل الطويل، و الجميع: الأعلام.* 
*كتاب‏العين ج : 2 ص : 152*

*قال ابن صانعة الزروب لقومه لا أستطيع رواسي الأعلام‏*

*و منه قوله [تعالى‏]: في البحر كالأعلام.*
*، شبه السفن البحرية بالجبال.* 
*و العلم: الراية، إليها مجمع الجند.* 
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 6 ص : 119*
*و العلم: الراية.* 
*فالأعلام: جمع علم و هو الجبل الذي يعلم به الطريق، و المنار بفتح الميم: المرتفع الذي يوقد في أعلاه النار لهداية الضلال و نحوه.* 
*و أعلام الأزمنة: هم الأئمة عليهم السلام لأنهم يهتدى بهم.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين47 
السلام عليكم
شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهمواعلام القاصدين اليك واضحة

اذن من المعنى اللغوي الذي اسلفنا ذكره تبين ان اعلام السائرين الى الله واضحة لا خفاء فيها كما قال الله تعالى :

صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَ مَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَ نَحْنُ لَهُ عابِدُونَ

فالمؤمن لا يكذب ولا يخادع ولا يغش ولا يسئ الخلق ولا يترك نفسه وهواها ومجرد ان تباشره بمعاملة او محادثة تجد اعلام القصد الى الله تعالى ترفرف على راسه .
بشرط ان يكون قصده وجهاده هو الله تعالى لا الشرك به لان من كان قصده الى الله تعالى فان الله تعالى سيهديه السبيل لا محالة باذنه تعالى 
وَ الَّذينَ جاهَدُوا فينا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنين

والحمد لله الذي جعل لنا اعلام القاصدين اليه واضحة لا خفاء فيها لكي تتم الحجة على الناس


واننا جئنا في زمان قد وضح لنا الطريق وبان لنا السبيل لذلك ؛ كما نجهل الشكر على نعمة التنفس في الشهيق والزفير كذلك نجهل الشكر لوضوح سبيل القاصدين اليه .


بينما لو لم تكن اعلام القاصدين الى
الله تعالى
وهم الائمة عليهم السلام 
واضحة لنا لكان حالنا حل من عاش في الجاهلية وهاك اسمع ما يقوله قائد الحق الذي يدور معه الحق حيثما دار عن اوضاع من لم تكن لهم اعلام القاصدين واضحة :


الكافي ج : 1 ص: 61


مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِاللَّهِ عليه السلام
قَالَ قَالَ:
أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :

أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الرَّسُولَ صلى الله عليه واله وَ أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْهِ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَ أَنْتُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ عَنِ الْكِتَابِ وَ مَنْ أَنْزَلَهُ وَ عَنِ الرَّسُولِ وَ مَنْ أَرْسَلَهُ عَلَى حِينِ فَتْرَةٍ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَ طُولِ هَجْعَةٍ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ وَ انْبِسَاطٍ مِنَ الْجَهْلِ وَ اعْتِرَاضٍ مِنَ الْفِتْنَةِ وَ انْتِقَاضٍ مِنَ الْمُبْرَمِ وَ عَمًى عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَ اعْتِسَافٍ مِنَ الْجَوْرِ وَ امْتِحَاقٍ مِنَ الدِّينِ وَ تَلَظٍّ مِنَ الْحُرُوبِ عَلَى حِينِ اصْفِرَارٍ مِنْ رِيَاضِ جَنَّاتِ الدُّنْيَا وَ يُبْسٍ مِنْ أَغْصَانِهَا وَ انْتِثَارٍ مِنْ وَرَقِهَا وَ يَأْسٍ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَ اغْوِرَارٍ مِنْ مَائِهَا قَدْ


دَرَسَتْ أَعْلَامُ الْهُدَى


فَظَهَرَتْ أَعْلَامُ الرَّدَى


فَالدُّنْيَا مُتَهَجِّمَةٌ


فِي وُجُوهِ أَهْلِهَا مُكْفَهِرَّةٌ مُدْبِرَةٌ غَيْرُ مُقْبِلَةٍ ثَمَرَتُهَا الْفِتْنَةُ وَ طَعَامُهَا الْجِيفَةُ وَ شِعَارُهَا الْخَوْفُ وَ دِثَارُهَا السَّيْفُ مُزِّقْتُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ وَ قَدْ أَعْمَتْ عُيُونَ أَهْلِهَا وَ أَظْلَمَتْ عَلَيْهَا أَيَّامُهَا قَدْ قَطَّعُوا أَرْحَامَهُمْ وَ سَفَكُوا دِمَاءَهُمْ وَ دَفَنُوا فِي التُّرَابِ الْمَوْءُودَةَ بَيْنَهُمْ مِنْ أَوْلَادِهِمْ يَجْتَازُ دُونَهُمْ طِيبُ الْعَيْشِ وَ رَفَاهِيَةُ خُفُوضِ الدُّنْيَا لَا يَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ ثَوَاباً وَ لَا يَخَافُونَ وَ اللَّهِ مِنْهُ عِقَاباً حَيُّهُمْ أَعْمَى نَجِسٌ وَ مَيِّتُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ مُبْلَسٌ فَجَاءَهُمْ بِنُسْخَةِ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى وَ تَصْدِيقِ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَ تَفْصِيلِ الْحَلَالِ مِنْ رَيْبِ الْحَرَامِ ذَلِكَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَنْطِقُوهُ وَ لَنْ يَنْطِقَ لَكُمْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنْهُ إِنَّ فِيهِ عِلْمَ مَا مَضَى وَ عِلْمَ مَا يَأْتِي إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَ حُكْمَ مَا بَيْنَكُمْ وَ بَيَانَ مَا أَصْبَحْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ فَلَوْ سَأَلْتُمُونِي عَنْهُ لَعَلَّمْتُكُمْ


الان قارئي العزيز:


نفهم معنى قولنا أمام امير المؤمنين واولاده المعصومين عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام بان


اعلام القاصدين اليك واضحة


لاننا نعترف بان ببركتكم ووضوح اعلامكم لنا نجانا الله تعالى من كل تلك 


المدلهمات الدواهي


فسلام عليكم يا ائمة الهدى ولعن الله منكري حقكم وفضائلكم

والحمد لله الذي حَرمَهم من رياض القدس في ولاتكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين48 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

و

والعن اعدائهم

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

شكرا لمروركم وفقتم لكل خير



*وافئدة العارفين منك فازعة*

*جمع‏البحرين ج : 3 ص : 118*
*(**فأد) قوله تعالى: إن السمع و البصر و الفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا [17/36] الفؤاد: القلب، و الجمع الأفئدة، و يقال الأفئدة توصف بالرقة و القلوب باللين، لأن الفؤاد غشاء القلب إذا رق نفذ القول فيه و خلص إلى ما ورائه، و إذا غلظ تعذر وصوله إلى داخله، و إذا صادف القلب شيئا علق به إذا كان لينا.* 
*كتاب‏العين ج : 1 ص : 360*
*فزع: فزع فزعا، أي فرق.* 
*و هو لنا مفزع، و هي لنا مفزع، و قوم لنا مفزع سواء، أي: فزعنا إليهم إذا دهمنا أمر، و هو لنا مفزعة، و هي لنا مفزعة [و هم لنا مفزعة] الواحد و الجمع و التأنيث سواء، أي: فزعنا منه، و من أجله فرقوا بينهما، لأن المفزع يفزع إليه، و المفزعة يفزع منه.* 
*و رجل فزاعة: يفزع الناس كثيرا.*
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 4 ص : 375*
*فزع) قوله تعالى: حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم [34/23] بالتشديد، أي جلي الفزع عن قلوبهم و كشف، أي عن قلوب الشافعين و المشفوع لهم.* 
*قوله: لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر [21/103] قيل هو إطباق باب النار حين تغلق على أهلها، و هو مروي عن علي عليه السلام.* 
*و الفزع: الذعر، و هو في الأصل مصدر.* 
*قال الجوهري: و ربما جمع على أفزاع.* 
*و الإفزاع: الإخافة و الإغاثة أيضا، يقال فزعت إليه فأفزعني: أي لجأت إليه من الفزع فأغاثني.* 
*و منه الحديث إذا انكسف الشمس فافزعوا إلى مساجدكم*
*و في حديث كسوفي الشمس و القمر إلا أنه لا يفزع لهما إلا من كان من شيعتنا*
*تامل :*
*في شرح هذه الفقرة المباركة ينبغي ان نبسط الكلام في معنى*
*الفؤاد*
*و*
*الفزع*
*و*
*العارف*
*وكل يحتاج الى بسط كلام للوصول للمرام وما توكلي الا على العلام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين49
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
و
والعن اعدائهم 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
شكرا لمروركم وفقتم لكل خير
*وافئدة العارفين منك فازعة*
قال الله تعالى في محكم الكتاب المجيد : 
إِنمَا المُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذينَ إِذا ذُكِرَ اللهُ وَجِلَتْ قلُوبُهُمْ وَ إِذا تلِيَتْ عَليْهِمْ آياتُهُ زادَتهُمْ إيماناً وَ عَلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكلُونَ (2)الانفال
الَّذينَ إِذا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قلوبُهُمْ وَ الصَّابِرينَ عَلى‏ ما أَصابَهُمْ وَ الْمُقيمِي الصَّلاةِ وَ مِمَّا رَزَقْناهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (35)الحج
من هذه الايات الكريمة نفهم ان من علامة المؤمن ان يجل قلبه ان ذكر الله تعالى عنده
ولا يمكن ان نقول ان هذا المقام هو خاص بالمعصوم عليه السلام فقط بل هناك من وصل الى هذا المقام من غير المعصومين عليهم السلام كما في : 
بحارالأنوار 22 
عن كتاب تفسير القمي‏:
إِنَّمَا المُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذا ذكِرَ اللهُ وَجِلَتْ قلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ لَهُمْ دَرَجاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَ رِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ
فَإِنَّهَا نَزَلتْ فِي *أَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام* وَ أَبِي ذَرٍّ وَ سَلمَانَ وَ الْمِقدَادِ عليهم السلام
كما تجد الرواية تبين انها نزلت في اعلى مصداقها وهو
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وايضا نزلت في حق 
أَبِي ذَرٍّ وَ سَلمَانَ وَ الْمِقْدَادِ. 
*بحارالأنوار 75 279 باب 24- ما روي عن الصادق عليه السلام من وصاياه لأصحابه ..... ص : 279*
يَا ابْنَ جنْدَبٍ حَقٌّ عَلَى كلِّ مُسلِمٍ يَعْرِفنَا أَنْ يَعْرِضَ عَمَلَهُ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَ لَيْلَةٍ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ فَيَكُونَ مُحَاسِبَ نَفْسِهِ فَإِنْ رَأَى حَسَنَةً اسْتزَادَ مِنْهَا وَ إِنْ رَأَى سَيِّئَةً اسْتغْفَرَ مِنهَا لِئَلا يَخْزَى يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ طُوبَى لِعَبْدٍ لَمْ يَغْبِطِ الْخَاطِئِينَ عَلَى مَا أُوتوا مِنْ نَعِيمِ الدنْيَا وَ زَهْرَتِهَا طُوبَى لِعَبْدٍ طَلَبَ الْآخِرَةَ وَ سَعَى لَهَا طُوبَى لِمَنْ لَمْ تُلهِهِ الأَمَانِيُّ الْكَاذِبَة ثمَّ قَالَ عليه السلام رَحِمَ اللهُ قَوْماً كَانُوا سِرَاجاً وَ مَنَاراً كَانُوا دُعَاةً إِلَيْنَا بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ وَ مَجْهُودِ طَاقَتِهِمْ لَيْسُوا كَمَنْ يُذِيعُ أَسْرَارَنَا*.*
*يَا ابْنَ جُنْدَبٍ إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ اللَّهَ وَ يُشْفِقُونَ أَنْ يُسْلَبُوا مَا أُعْطُوا مِنَ الْهُدَى فَإِذَا ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ وَ نَعْمَاءَهُ وَجِلُوا وَ أَشْفَقُوا وَ إِذا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زادَتْهُمْ إِيماناً مِمَّا أَظْهَرَهُ مِنْ نَفَاذِ قُدْرَتِهِ وَ عَلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ.*
فان هذه الافئدة التي تفزع الى الله تعالى وتخافه هي الافئدة العارفة بربها والفازعة اليه وان الفزع اليه هو الفزع الى من نصبه تعالى لنا علما وهاديا كما قال الامام *الباقر* عليه السلام  
*الكافي 1 392* 
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ أُذَيْنَةَ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ نَظَرَ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَطُوفُونَ حَوْلَ الْكَعْبَةِ فَقَالَ هَكَذَا كَانُوا يَطُوفُونَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ إِنَّمَا أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَطُوفُوا بِهَا ثُمَّ يَنْفِرُوا إِلَيْنَا فَيُعْلِمُونَا وَلَايَتَهُمْ وَ مَوَدَّتَهُمْ وَ يَعْرِضُوا عَلَيْنَا نُصْرَتَهُمْ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ* 
*فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةًمِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ‏.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امين49*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*
*و*
*والعن اعدائهم*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*
*شكرا لمروركم وفقتم لكل خير*
*وافئدة العارفين منك فازعة*
*قال الله تعالى في محكم الكتاب المجيد :*

*إِنمَا المُؤْمِنُونَ الذينَ إِذا ذُكِرَ اللهُ وَجِلَتْ قلوبُهُمْ وَ إِذا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتهُ زادَتهُمْ إيماناً وَ عَلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكلُونَ (2)*الانفال
*الذينَ إِذا ذُكِرَ اللهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَ الصَّابِرينَ عَلى‏ ما أَصابَهُمْ وَ المُقيمِي الصَّلاةِ وَ مِمَّا رَزَقناهُمْ يُنفِقونَ (35)*الحج

*من هذه الايات الكريمة نفهم ان من علامة المؤمن ان يجل قلبه ان ذكر الله تعالى عنده*
*ولا يمكن ان نقول ان هذا المقام هو خاص*
*بالمعصوم عليه السلام فقط بل هناك من وصل الى هذا المقام من غير المعصومين عليهم السلام كما في :* 
*بحارالأنوار 22* 
*عن كتاب تفسير القمي‏:*
*إِنمَا المُؤْمِنُونَ الذِينَ إِذا ذُكِرَ اللهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ لَهُم دَرَجاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَ مَغفِرَةٌ وَ رِزقٌ كَرِيمٌ*
*فَإِنهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي أَمِيرِ المُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام وَ أَبِي ذَرٍّ وَ سَلمَانَ وَ المِقْدَادِ عليهم السلام*
*كما تجد الرواية تبين انها نزلت في اعلى مصداقها وهو امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وايضا نزلت في حق*
*أَبِي ذَرٍّ وَ سَلمَانَ وَ المِقدَادِ.*

*بحارالأنوار 75 279 باب 24- ما روي عن الصادق عليه السلام من وصاياه لأصحابه ..... ص : 279*
*يَا ابْنَ جُندَبٍ :*
*حَقٌّ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ يَعْرِفنَا أَنْ يَعْرِضَ عَمَلَهُ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَ ليلةٍ على نَفسِهِ فَيَكُونَ مُحَاسِبَ نَفسِهِ فَإِنْ رَأَى حَسَنَةً استَزَادَ مِنهَا وَ إِن رَأَى سَيِّئَةً استغفَرَ مِنهَا لِئَلا يَخزَى يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ طوبَى لِعَبْدٍ لَم يَغبِطِ الخَاطِئِينَ عَلَى مَا أوتوا مِنْ نَعِيمِ الدنيَا وَ زَهرَتِهَا طوبَى لِعَبْدٍ طلَبَ الآخِرَةَ وَ سَعَى لَهَا طوبَى لِمَنْ لَمْ تلهِهِ الأَمَانِيُّ الكَاذِبَةُ ثُم قَالَ عليه السلام : رَحِمَ اللهُ قَوْماً كَانوا سِرَاجاً وَ مَنَاراً كَانُوا دُعَاةً إِلَيْنَا بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ وَ مَجْهُودِ طَاقَتِهِمْ لَيْسُوا كَمَنْ يُذِيعُ أَسْرَارَنَا.* 
*يَا ابْنَ جُندَبٍ :
إِنمَا المُؤمِنونَ الذِينَ يَخَافُونَ اللهَ وَ يُشفِقونَ أَنْ يُسلَبُوا مَا أُعْطُوا مِنَ الهُدَى فَإِذَا ذَكَرُوا اللهَ وَ نَعْمَاءَهُ وَجِلوا وَ أَشفَقوا وَ إِذا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آياتُهُ زادَتهُمْ إِيماناً مِمَّا أَظهَرَهُ مِنْ نَفَاذِ قُدرَتِهِ وَ عَلى‏ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكلُونَ.*
*فان هذه الافئدة التي تفزع الى الله تعالى وتخافه هي الافئدة العارفة بربها والفازعة اليه وان الفزع اليه هو الفزع الى من نصبه تعالى لنا علما وهاديا كما قال*
*الامام الباقر عليه السلام* 

*الكافي 1 392* 
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنِ ابْنِ أُذَيْنَةَ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :*
*نَظَرَ إِلَى الناسِ يَطوفُونَ حَولَ الكَعبَةِ فَقَالَ:* 
*هَكَذَا كَانوا يَطوفُونَ فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ إِنمَا أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَطُوفُوا بِهَا ثمَّ يَنفِرُوا إِلَينَا فَيُعلِمُونَا وَلايَتَهُمْ وَ مَوَدتَهُمْ وَ يَعرِضُوا عَلَينَا نُصْرَتَهُمْ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الآيَةَ:*
*فَاجْعَلْ أَفئِدَةً مِنَ الناسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ‏.*
*ما قال الامام عليه السلام فاجعل الناس ياتوا الينا وكذلك ابراهيم خليل الرحمن عليه السلام بل ان المراد ان تاتي اليهم القلوب وان تعكف عليهم الافئدة ؛ وما ينفع البدن ان كان الفؤاد خارج عن البدن في هواه يرتع ويعبث ؛ وانا وانت ايها الزائر الكريم حينما نقف لنزور بزيارة امين الله امام الامام عليه السلام هل نقف هناك بقلوبنا وبفؤاد قد فزع الى الله تعالى؟!* 
*ام بدننا واقف هناك والفؤاد في هواه ذائب في اطماعه وجشعه المادي والغريزي ؟!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين50



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*

*شكرا لمروركم وفقتم لكل خير*


*-((و أَصوات الدَّاعينَ إِليكَ صاعدة))-*



*ان اصوات الداعين تصعد الى الله تعالى وليس من دعاء الا ويصعد الى الله تعالى كما ورد في هذا الدعاء:*



*بحارالأنوار 83 58 تفصيل و تبيين ..... ص : 48*


*عن كتاب البَلَدُ الأَمِينُ، :*



*عَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام :*
*قُلْ فِي طَلَبِ الرِّزْقِ عَقِيبَ كُلِّ فَرِيضَةٍ:*
*(( يَا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ حَوَائِجَ السَّائِلِينَ يَا مَنْ لِكُلِّ مَسْأَلَةٍ مِنْكَ سَمْعٌ حَاضِرٌ وَ جَوَابٌ عَتِيدٌ وَ لِكُلِّ صَامِتٍ مِنْكَ عِلْمٌ بَاطِنٌ مُحِيط))*



*اذن ان اصوات الداعين لاشك بصعودها الى الله تعالى* 


*وبعد ان تصعد الى الله تعالى فيستجاب الدعاء بما هو من صالح الداعي ؛ اما ان يستجاب لنفس الحاجة المطلوبة ؛ او ان استجابة الدعاء قد يتاخر ؛ وهذا التاخر لصالح الداعي وان كان هو عاتب لهذا التاخير حيث انه يتصور بان مصلحته في تعجيل حاجته ؛ بينما العاقبة تتبين ان الدعاء استجيب للداعي ولكن بما هو افضل مما دعا اليه او استجيب المدعو له في الوقت المقدر له كما في هذه الرواية البيان الشافي لذلك:*



*الكافي ج : 2 ص :489*



*‏ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي نَصْرٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ*
*لأَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام :*
*جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ إِنِّي قَدْ سَأَلتُ اللهَ حَاجَةً مُنذُ كَذَا وَ كَذَا سَنَةً وَ قَدْ دَخَلَ قَلبِي مِنْ إِبْطَائِهَا شَيْ‏ءٌ؟!* 
*فَقَالَ :*
*يَا أَحْمَدُ إِيَّاكَ وَ الشَّيْطَانَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ عَلَيْكَ سَبِيلٌ حَتَّى يُقَنِّطَكَ إِنَّ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ صلوات الله عليه كَانَ يَقولُ :*
*إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ يَسْأَلُ اللهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ حَاجَةً فَيُؤَخِّرُ عَنْهُ تَعْجِيلَ إِجَابَتِهِ حُبّاً لِصَوْتِهِ وَ اسْتِمَاعِ نَحِيبِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَ اللهِ مَا أَخَّرَ اللهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَا يَطلبُونَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الدنْيَا خَيْرٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا عَجَّلَ لَهُمْ فِيهَا وَ أَيُّ شَيْ‏ءٍ الدنْيَا؛ إِنَّ* 
*أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام كَانَ يَقُولُ :*
*يَنبَغِي لِلمُؤْمِنِ أَنْ يَكُونَ دُعَاؤُهُ فِي الرَّخاءِ نَحواً مِن دُعَائِهِ فِي الشدَّةِ ليْسَ إِذَا أُعطِيَ فَترَ؛ فَلا تَمَلَّ الدُّعَاءَ فَإِنهُ مِنَ*
*اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِمَكَانٍ وَ عَلَيْكَ بِالصَّبْرِ وَ طَلَبِ الحَلالِ وَ صِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ وَ إِيَّاكَ و مُكَاشَفَةَ الناسِ فَإِنا أَهْلَ البَيْتِ نصِلُ منْ قطَعَنَا وَ نحسِنُ إِلَى مَنْ أَسَاءَ إِلَينَا فَنرَى وَ اللهِ فِي ذَلِكَ العَاقِبَةَ الحَسَنَةَ إِنَّ صَاحِبَ النعْمَةِ فِي الدنيَا إِذَا سَأَلَ فَأُعطِيَ طلَبَ غَيْرَ الذِي سَأَلَ وَ صَغرَتِ النعْمَةُ فِي عَيْنِهِ فَلا يَشْبَعُ مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ وَ إِذَا كَثرَتِ النعَمُ كَانَ المُسْلِمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ عَلَى خطَرٍ لِلْحُقُوقِ الَّتِي تَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ وَ مَا يُخَافُ مِنَ الْفِتْنَةِ فِيهَا أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْكَ لَوْ أَنِّي قُلتُ لَكَ قَوْلا أَكُنتَ تثِقُ بِهِ مِنِّي؟؟ فَقلتُ لَهُ :* 
*جُعِلتُ فِدَاكَ إِذَا لَمْ أَثِقْ بِقَوْلِكَ فَبِمَنْ أَثِقُ وَ أَنتَ حُجةُ اللهِ عَلَى خلقِهِ قَالَ:*
*فَكُنْ بِاللهِ أَوْثَقَ‏*

*فَإِنَكَ عَلَى مَوْعِدٍ مِنَ اللهِ أَ لَيْسَ اللهُ عز وَ جَلَّ يَقولُ :*
*وَ إِذا سَأَلَكَ عِبادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذا دَعانِ*
*وَ قَالَ :*
*لا تقنطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللهِ*
*وَ قَالَ:*
*وَ اللهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغفرةً مِنهُ وَ فَضْلا*
*فَكُنْ بِاللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَوْثَقَ مِنْكَ بِغَيْرِهِ وَ لا تَجْعَلُوا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلا خَيْراً فَإِنهُ مَغفُورٌ لَكُمْ.*


*فاصوات الداعين اليه صاعدة لاشك بذلك ولهذا لابد ان نثق بربنا عز وجل بانه يستجيبها كما يعلم عزوجل مصالح الامور لنا :*


*وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِح(البقرة)*


*وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَ أَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ (216)( البقرة) )*


*وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَ أَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ (232)( البقره) )* 


*وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَ أَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ (66)( آ‏ل عمران) )*


*فَلا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَ أَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ (74)( النحل) )* 


*وَ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَ أَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ (19)( النور)*



*اللهم ربنا نسالك بحق محمد واله ان تصل على محمد واله وان تقضي حوائجنا ما نعلم بها انها حاجة لنا وما لا نعلم باحتياجنا لها وهي ما سنضطر ان نسالك اللهم عنها فقبل ان نشعر بحاجتنا لها اقضها لنا وانت على كل شيئ قدير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين51


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعليمولاه

 (( وَ أَبْوَابَ الْإِجَابَةِ لَهُمْ مُفَتَّحَةٌ وَ دَعْوَةَ مَنْ نَاجَاكَ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ))

 ان ابواب الاجابة فتحة للداعين كما أوضحنا ذلك سابقا لان من اعطي توفيق الدعاء لم يحرم الاجابة كما قال الامام الصادق عليه السلام في كتاب : 
 الكافي 2 65 باب التفويض إلى الله و التوكل عليه


عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ وَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ جَمِيعاً عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَبَلَةَ عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ وَهْبٍ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
 مَنْ أُعْطِيَ ثَلاثاً لَمْ يُمْنَعْ ثَلاثاً 
مَنْ أُعْطِيَ الدُّعَاءَ أُعْطِيَ الإِجَابَةَ وَ
 مَنْ أُعْطِيَ الشُّكْرَ أُعْطِيَ الزِّيَادَةَ وَ
 مَنْ أُعْطِيَ التوَكُّلَ أُعْطِيَ الكِفَايَةَ 
ثُمَّ قَالَ
 أَ تَلَوْتَ كِتَابَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَنْ يَتَوَكلْ عَلَى اللهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ
 وَ قَالَ لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ 
وَ قَالَ ادْعُونِي أَستَجِبْ لَكُمْ‏.



الكافي 2 471 باب أن من دعا استجيب له ..... ص : 


مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ الْقَدَّاحِ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:


الدُّعَاءُ كَهْفُ الإِجَابَةِ كَمَا أَنَّ السحَابَ كَهْفُ المَطَرِ


فلابد ان نعلم بان المعصية تمنع الاجابة كما قال
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :


غررالحكم 193 :


المعصية تمنع الإجابة**


لذلك ورد في القران المجيد عن زكريا عليه السلام حينما دعا ربه بان يرزقه ولدا : 


هُنالِكَ دَعا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لي‏ مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَميعُ الدُّعاءِ (38


فَنادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَ هُوَ قائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي المِحْرابِ أَنَّ اللهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيى‏ مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَ سَيِّداً وَ حَصُوراً وَ نَبِيًا مِنَ الصَّالِحينَ (39


قالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لي‏ غُلامٌ وَ قَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَ امْرَأَتي‏ عاقِرٌ قالَ كَذلِكَ اللهُ يَفْعَلُ ما يَشاءُ (40


قالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لي‏ آيَةً قالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ تُكَلِّمَ الناسَ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلاَّ رَمْزاً


وَ اذكُرْ رَبَّكَ كَثيراً وَ سَبِّحْ بِالعَشِيِّ وَ الْإِبْكارِ (41)(ال عمران)


فان تاخرت الاجابة يجب ان نصبر ونتابع الدعاء لكي لا نسبب قطع الاجابة كما قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :


غرر الحكم 


لا يقنطنك تأخير إجابة الدعاء فإن العطية على قدر النية و ربما تأخرت الإجابة ليكون ذلك أعظم لأجر السائل و أجزل لعطاء النائل** 


وقال الامام الصادق عليه السلام في كتاب الكافي :



الكافي 2 490 باب من أبطأت عليه الإجابة ..... ص


مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
لا يَزَالُ المُؤْمِنُ بِخَيْرٍ وَ رَجَاءٍ رَحْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ فَيَقنَطَ وَ يَترُكَ الدُّعَاءَ قُلتُ لَهُ:
 كَيْفَ يَسْتَعْجِلُ؟؟ 
قَالَ يَقُولُ :
 قَدْ دَعَوْتُ مُنذ كَذَا وَ كَذَا وَ مَا أَرَى الإِجَابَةَ.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امين52



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه





- ((و توبة من أناب إِليكَ مقبُولة)) -



سنراجع اولا كتب اللغة في معنى التوبة والانابة ثم نعود الى منبع النور ؛ الماء المعين؛ لنرى تفاصيل التوبة والانابة باذن الله تعالى 


كتاب‏العين ج : 8 ص : 138 


توب:
تبت إلى الله توبة و متابا، و أنا أتوب إلى الله ليتوب علي ؛ قابل التوب، أي قابل التوبة، تطرح الهاء. 


و التوبة:
الاستحياء، يقال:
ما طعامك بطعام توبة، أي لا يستحيى منه و لا يحتشم. 



مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 14


و التواب من الناس:
الراجع إلى الله تعالى، من تاب من ذنبه يتوب توبة 
و توبا: أقلع منه


قوله تعالى: و إليه متاب‏


أي مرجعي و مرجعكم. 


التوب و التوبة الرجوع من الذنوب 
و في اصطلاح أهل العلم: الندم على الذنب لكونه ذنبا. 


و في الحديث: الندم توبة.



و فيه عن علي (عليه السلام ) :
التوبة يجمعها ستة أشياء:
على الماضي من الذنوب الندامة و للفرائض الإعادة، و رد المظالم، و استحلال الخصوم، و أن تعزم أن لا تعود، و أن تربي نفسك في طاعة الله كما ربيتها في معصية الله، و أن تذيقها مرارات الطاعة كما أذقتها حلاوة المعصية.



لسان العرب



الإِنابةُ


: الرجوعُ إِلى الله بالتوبة. 


و نابَ فلانٌ إِلى الله تعالى، و أَنابَ‏


إِليه إِنابةً، فهو مُنِيبٌ:
أَقبلَ و تابَ، و رجَع إِلى الطاعة؛ و قيل:
نابَ لَزِمَ الطاعة، و أَنابَ: تابَ و رجَعَ. 



مجمع البحرين



نوب:قوله تعالى:
منيبين إليه [30/31] أي راجعين إليه، من أناب‏


ينيب إنابة: إذا رجع. 


الشرح الروائي 
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*امين53


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 





- ((و توبة من أناب إِليكَ مقبُولة)) -




الكافي 1 47 باب لزوم الحجة على العالم و تشديد ..



عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنِ الْفَضلِ بْنِ شاذَانَ جَمِيعاً عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ جَمِيلِ بْنِ دَرَّاجٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَقُولُ : 
إِذَا بَلَغَتِ النفسُ هَاهُنَا وَ أَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى حَلقِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلْعَالِمِ تَوْبَةٌ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ إِنَّمَا التوْبَةُ عَلَى اللهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهالَةٍ


الكافي ج1 3 7 5 باب فيمن دان الله عز و جل بغير إمام‏


عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَبْدِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي يَعْفُورٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ لأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
إِنِّي أُخَالِطُ النَّاسَ فَيَكْثرُ عَجَبِي مِنْ أَقوَامٍ لا يَتَوَلوْنَكُمْ وَ يَتَوَلوْنَ فلاناً وَ فُلاناً لَهُمْ أَمَانَةٌ وَ صِدْقٌ وَ وَفَاءٌ وَ أَقوَامٌ يَتَوَلوْنَكُمْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ تِلْكَ الأَمَانَةُ وَ لا الْوَفَاءُ وَ الصِّدْقُ؟؟


قَالَ: 
فَاسْتَوَىأَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلامجَالِساً فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَيَّ كَالغَضْبَانِ ثُمَّ قَالَ:


لا دِينَ لِمَنْ دَانَ اللهَ بِوَلايَةِ إِمَامٍ جَائِرٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَ لا عَتْبَ عَلَى مَنْ دَانَ بِوَلايَةِ إِمَامٍ عَادِلٍ مِنَ اللهِ
قُلتُ لا دِينَ لأُولَئِكَ وَ لا عَتْبَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ؟؟


قَالَ : نَعَمْ لا دِينَ لأُولَئِكَ وَ لا عَتْبَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَلا تَسْمَعُ لِقَوْلِ 


اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ: اللهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظّلُماتِ إِلَى النورِ يَعْنِي : مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الذُنُوبِ إِلَى نُورِ التوْبَةِ وَ المَغفِرَةِ لِوَلايَتِهِمْ كُلَّ إِمَامٍ عَادِلٍ مِنَ اللهِ؛ وَ قَالَ : وَ الَذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِياؤُهُمُ الطاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظلُماتِ إِنمَا عَنَى بِهَذَا: أَنهُمْ كَانُوا عَلَى نُورِ الإِسْلامِ فَلَمَّا أَنْ تَوَلوْا كُلَّ إِمَامٍ جَائِرٍ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ خَرَجُوا بِوَلايَتِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ مِنْ نُورِ الإِسْلامِ إِلَى ظُلُمَاتِ الْكُفْرِ فَأَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُمُ النَّارَ مَعَ الْكُفَّارِ فَأُولئِكَ أَصْحابُ النارِ هُمْ فِيها خالِدُونَ‏


الكافي ج2 ص314 باب العجب ..... 


عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ عَنْ يُونُسَ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله بَيْنَمَا مُوسَى عليه السلامجَالِساً إِذْ أَقْبَلَ إِبْلِيسُ وَ عَلَيْهِ بُرْنُسٌ ذو أَلوَانٍ فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنْ مُوسَى عليه السلام خَلَعَ الْبُرْنُسَ وَ قَامَ إِلَى مُوسَىفَسَلمَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُوسَى: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا إِبْلِيسُ قَالَ :
أَنْتَ فَلا قَرَّبَ اللهُ دَارَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي إِنَّمَا جِئْتُ لأُسَلِّمَ عَلَيْكَ لِمَكَانِكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالَ فَقَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى عليه السلام: 
فَمَا هَذَا البُرْنُسُ ؟
قَالَ: بِهِ أَخْتَطِفُ قُلُوبَ بَنِي آدَمَ فَقَالَ مُوسَى : فَأَخْبِرْنِي بِالذَنبِ الذِي إِذَا أَذنَبَهُ ابْنُ آدَمَ اسْتَحْوَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ؟
قَالَ : إِذَا أَعْجَبَتْهُ نَفْسُهُ وَ اسْتَكْثَرَ عَمَلَهُ وَ صَغُرَ فِي عَيْنِهِ ذَنْبُهُ.


وَ قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ لِدَاوُدَ عليه السلام:
يَا دَاوُدُ بَشِّرِ الْمُذْنِبِينَ وَ أَنذِرِ الصِّدِّيقِينَ قَالَ:
كَيْفَ أُبَشِّرُ الْمُذنِبِينَ وَ أُنْذِرُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ؟؟ 
قَالَ: يَا دَاوُدُ بَشِّرِ الْمُذنِبِينَ أَنِّي أَقْبَلُ التوْبَةَ وَ أَعْفُو عَنِ الذنْبِ وَ أَنْذِرِ الصِّدِّيقِينَ أَلا يُعْجَبُوا بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ فَإِنهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَنْصِبُهُ .لِلحِسَابِ إِلا هَلَكَ.


فان الله تعالى بلطفه وكرمه يقبل توبة من اناب اليه وعاد لربه نادما لقبح فعاله وسوء ماسلف منه*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

امين 54 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
والعن اعدائهم 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه 
‏*((وَ عَبرَةَ مَنْ بَكَى مِن خَوفِكَ مَرحُومَةٌ))* 

كالعادة ناتي اولا بالمعنى اللغوي للعبارة  
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص : 57*  
(خوف) قوله تعالى: فلا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون [5/69].  

الخوف على المتوقع و الحزن على الواقع.  

قوله و ادعوه خوفا و طمعا [7/56] أي حال كونكم خائفين من الرد لقصور أعمالكم طامعين في الإجابة لسعة رحمته و وفور كرمه.  
و الخوف من الشي‏ء: الحذر منه.  
قوله: و اذكر ربك في نفسك تضرعا و خيفة 
[7/205] الخيفة بالكسر فالسكون: الخوف، يقال خاف يخاف خوفا و خيفة بالكسر و مخافة أيضا فهو خائف إذا حذر من عدو و نحوه. 
و التخوف: التنقص، و منه قوله تعالى: أو يأخذهم على تخوف [16/47].  
و في الحديث مثل المؤمن كمثل خافة الزرع 
قال بعض الشارحين: الخافة وعاء الحب، سميت بذلك لأنها وقاية له، و روي بالميم و سيأتي. 
و في الخبر الكسوف آية يخوف الله بها عباده 
إذ تبديل النور بالظلمة يحصل الخوف ليتركوا معاصيه، و كونها آية من حيث الكسف لا من حيث الذات، و إن كان كل مخلوق آية، و هو رد على أهل الهيئة حيث قالوا إن الكسوف عادي لا يتقدم و لا يتأخر. 
و الفرق بين الخوف و الحزن أن الخوف من المتوقع و الحزن على الواقع‏
*كتاب لسان العرب* 
بكا: البُكاء
يقصر و يمد؛ قاله الفراء و غيره، إذا مَدَدْتَ أَردتَ الصوتَ الذي يكون مع البكاء، و إذا قَصرت أَردتَ الدموع و خروجها 
ان البكاء من خوف الله هي من اعظم السعادة وقد وردت روايات كثيرة في مقام الباكين في الله بنياتهم المختلفة ؛ فمنهم من يبكي خوفا من ذنوبه ومنهم من يبكي من خشية الله لعظمة ربه ومنهم من يبكي لما سيلاقي في يوم الطامّة الكبرى وهكذا حسب النيات الكثيرة في الله ولله ؛
وسنذكر لكم ما ورد في البكاء والباكين . 
وسائل‏الشيعة 7 76 
29- باب استحباب الدعاء مع حصول البك 
أَحْمَدُ بْنُ فَهْدٍ فِي عُدَّةِ الدَّاعِي* ......*
وفي كتاب ارشاد القلوب نفس الرواية وناتي بها من : 
*إرشادالقلوب 1 96* 
*الباب الثالث و العشرون في البكاء من*‏ 
و قال *صلى الله عليه واله* إذا أحب الله عبدا نصبه في قلبه نائحة من الحزن فإن الله تعالى يحب كل قلب حزين و إذا أبغض الله عبدا نصب له في قلبه مزمارا من الضحك و ما يدخل النار من بكى من خشية الله حتى يعود اللبن إلى الضرع و لم يجتمع غبار في سبيل الله و دخان من جهنم في منخري مؤمن أبدا 
ستدرك‏الوسائل 11 247 
15- باب استحباب كثرة البكاء من خشية 
، وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ بَكَى مِنْ ذنبٍ غُفِرَ لَهُ
وَ مَنْ بَكَى مِنْ خَوْفِ النَارِ أَعَاذَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْهَا 
وَ مَنْ بَكَى شَوْقاً إِلَى الجَنةِ أَسْكَنَهُ الله فِيهَا وَ كُتِبَ لَهُ أَمَانٌ مِنَ الفَزَعِ الأَكْبَرِ
وَ مَنْ بَكَى مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ حَشَرَهُ اللَّهُ مَعَ النبِيِّينَ وَ الصِّدِّيقِينَ وَ الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ ؛الصَّالِحِينَ وَ حَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقاً؛ 
وعن امير المومنين عليه السلام  
كتاب غررالحكم  
. البكاء من خشية الله ينير القلب و يعصم من معاودة الذنب*
البكاء سجية المشفقين*  
* البكاء من خيفة الله للبعد عن الله عبادة العارفين 
*البكاء من خشية الله مفتاح الرحمة

----------

